#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  قصص غريبة جدااااااااااا

## ابن مصر

اغراب القصص
-------------
ضحية سائق

أخبرتني إحدى الأخوات انه في المدرسة التي تعمل بها . طالبة مستواها الدراسي بشكل عام ممتاز إلا أنه في الفترة الأخيرة وبالتحديد قبل الامتحانات بشهرين لوحظ تدني شديد في مستواها الدراسي وقد قامت المشرفة الاجتماعية باستدعائها   وسؤالها عن السبب وبعد تردد من قبل الطالبة انفجرت باكية في حضن المشرفة الاجتماعية وأخبرتها بالسبب الحقيقي هل تعرفون ما هو...؟   إنه السائق نعم يا إخواني السائق كان في كل صباح يحضر هذه الفتاة يذهب بها إلى مكان منزوي   ويقوم بوضع يده  على أجزاء من جسمها وهي ترده   ولا تدري ماذا تفعل به مع العلم أنه  يفعل ذلك في   الانصراف أيضا وقد أخبرت والدتها بهذا الأمر أتدرون ماذا كان رد هذه الأم ...   لقد ردت ردا ويا ليتها لم ترد !!! 

قالت الأم :  لا تخبري أباك فيسفر السائق ونمنع من الخروج !!!!!!! 

أنا انقل لكم الحقيقة ويعلم الله وحده أنها قصة واقعية … 

المشرفة بعد أن سمعت هذه القصة   .. غضبت وأخذت رقم هاتف المنزل من الطالبة واتصلت بوالدتها وأخبرتها عن الأمر 

 ردت الأم وقالت : فشلتنا هذه البنت وفضحتنا !!! وذكرت أنهم في حاجة ماسة للسائق وأنها إذا أخبرت والد الطالبة سيسبب ذلك مشاكل في البيت. 

المشرفة الاجتماعية صعقت من هذا الرد والتفكير العكسي للأمور وقامت بالاتصال بوالد الفتاه في عملة وأخبرته بالموضوع كاملا فجن جنونه وحضر مسرعا إلى المدرسة وأخذ ابنته إلى المنزل وأحضر معه صديق له ودخلوا على السائق وقاموا بضربه ثم قاموا بتسفيره في أول رحلة إلى غير رجعة… 

عند ذلك عرف هذا الوالد خطئه واستدركه واخذ عهد على نفسه بأن يقضي حاجة أهله بنفسه وأرسل خطاب مع ابنته شكر فيها المشرفة الاجتماعية على اهتمامها 

......اخواني هذا غيض من فيض عما يحدث من السائقين فاتقوا الله في محارمكم ولا تشغلنكم الدنيا عن الاخرة..   

نقلا عن موقع المزهر

----------


## ابن مصر

قصة مريرة

فتاة في المرحلة الحامعية- كلية الآداب- قسم علم نفس ولها أخوات ثلاث، منهن من تدرس في المرحلة الثانوية والأخريتان في المرحلة المتوسطة. وكان الأب يعمل في محل بقالة ويجتهد لكي يوفر لهم لقمة العيش. وكانت هذه الفتاة مجتهدة في دراستها الجامعية، معروفة بحسن الخلق والأدب الجم كل زميلاتها يحببنها ويرغبن في التقرب إليها لتفوقها المميز. قالت : في يوم من الأيام خرجت من بوابة الجامعة، وإذ أنا بشاب أمامي في هيئة مهندمة، وكان ينظر إلي وكأنه يعرفني، لم أعطه أي اهتمام، سار خلفي وهو يحدثني بصوت خافت وكلمات صبيانية مثل: يا جميلة… أنا أرغب في الزواج منك.. فأنا أراقبك منذ مدة وعرفت أخلاقك و أدبك. سرت مسرعة تتعثر قدماي.. ويتصبب جبيني عرقأ، فأنا لم أتعرض لهذا الموقف أبداً من قبل. ووصلت إلى منزلي منهكة مرتبكة أفكر في هذا الموضوع ولم أنم تلك الليلة من الخوف والفزع والقلق. وفي اليوم التالي وعند خروجي من الجامعة وجدته منتظراً أمام الباب وهو يبتسم، وتكررت معاكساته لي والسير خلفي كل يوم، وانتهى هذا الأمر برسالة صغيرة ألقاها لي عند باب البيت وترددت في التقاطها ولكن أخذتها ويداي ترتعشان وفتحتها وقرأتها وإذا بها كلمات مملوءة بالحب والهيام والاعتذار عما بدر منه من مضايقات لي. مزقت الورقة ورميتها وبعد سويعات دق جرس الهاتف فرفعته وإذا بالشاب نفسه يطاردني بكلام جميل ويقول لي قرأت الرسالة أم لا ؟
قلت له : إن لم تتأدب أخبرت عائلتي والويل لك.. وبعد ساعة اتصل مرة أخرى وأخذ يتودد إلي بأن غايته شريفة وأنه يريد أن يستقر ويتزوج وأنه ثري وسيبني لي قصراً ويحقق لي كل آمالي وأنه وحيد لم يبق من عائلته أحد على قيد الحياة و.. و.. و.. فرق قلبي له وبدأت أكلمه وأسترسل معه في الكلام وبدأت أنتظر الهاتف في كل وقت. وأترقب له بعد خروجي من الكلية لعلي أراه ولكن دون جدوى وخرجت ذات يوم من كليتي وإذا به أمامي.. فطرت فرحاً، وبدأت أخرج معه في سيارته نتجول في أنحاء المدينة، كنت أشعر معه بأنني مسلوبة الإرادة عاجزة عن التفكير وكأنه نزع لبي من جسدي..
كنت أصدقه فيما يقول وخاصة عند قوله لي أنك ستكونين زوجتي الوحيدة وسنعيش تحت سقف واحد ترفرف عليه السعادة والهناء .. كنت أصدقه عندما كان يقول لي أنت أميرتي وكلما سمعت هذا الكلام أطير في خيال لا حدود له وفي يوم من الأيام وياله من يوم كان يوماً أسوداً ... دمر حياتي وقضى على مستقبلي وفضحني أمام الخلائق ، خرجت معه كالعادة وإذا به يقودني إلى شقة مفروشة ، دخلت وجلسنا سوياً ونسيت حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا كان ثالثهما الشيطان" رواه الترمذي، ولكن الشيطان استعمر قلبي وامتلأ قلبي بكلام هذا الشاب  وجلست أنظر إليه وينظر إلي ثم غشتنا غاشية من عذاب جهنم.. ولم أدر إلا وأنا فريسة لهذا الشاب وفقدت أعز ما أملك.. قمت كالمجنونة ماذا فعلت بي؟ - لا تخافي أنت زوجتي. - كيف أكون زوجتك وأنت لم تعقد علي. - سوف أعقد عليك قريبأ. وذهبت إلى بيتي مترنحة، لا تقوى ساقاي على حملي واشتعلت النيران في جسدي.. يا إلهي ماذا أجننت أنا.. ماذا دهاني، وأظلمت الدنيا في عيني وأخذت أبكي بكاء شديداً مراً وتركت الدراسة وساء حالي إلى أقصى درجة، ولم يفلح أحد من أهلي أن يعرف كنه ما فيَّ ولكن تعلقت بأمل راودني وهو وعده لي بالزواج، ومرت الأيام تجر بعضها البعض وكانت علي أثقل من الجبال ماذا حدت بعد ذلك؟؟ كانت المفاجأة التي دمرت حياتي.. دق جرس الهاتف وإذا بصوته يأتي من بعيد ويقول لي.. أريد أن أقابلك لشيء مهم.. فرحت وتهللت وظننت أن الشيء المهم هو ترتيب أمر الزواج.. قابلته وكان متجهماً تبدو على وجهه علامات القسوة وإذا به يبادرني قائلأ قبل كل شيء لا تفكري في أمر الزواج أبداً .. نريد أن نعيش سوياً بلا قيد... ارتفعت يدي دون أن أشعر وصفعته على وجهه حتى كاد الشرر يطير من عينيه وقلت له كنت أظن أنك ستصلح غلطتك.. ولكن وجدتك رجلاً بلا قيم ولا أخلاق ونزلت من السيارة مسرعة وأنا أبكي، فقال لي هنيهة من فضلك ووجدت في يده شريط فيديو يرفعه بأطراف أصابعه مستهترا وقال بنبرة حادة .. سأحطمك بهذا الشريط قلت له : وما بداخل الشريط. قال : هلمي معي لتري ما بداخله ستكون مفاجأة لك وذهبت معه لأرى ما بداخل الشريط ورأيت تصويرأ كاملأ لما تم بيننا في الحرام. قلت ماذا فعلت يا جبان... يا خسيس.. قال: كاميرات "خفية كانت مسلطة علينا تسجل كل حركة وهمسة، وهذا الشريط سيكون سلاحأ في يدي لتدميرك إلا إذا كنت تحت أوامري ورهن إشارتي وأخذت أصيح وأبكي لأن القضية ليست قضيتي بل قضية عائلة بأكملها؟  ولكن قال أبداً .. والنتيجة أن أصبحت أسيرة بيده ينقلني من رجل إلى رجل ويقبض الثمن.. وسقطت في الوحل- وانتقلت حياتي إلى الدعارة- وأسرتي لا تعلم شيئأ عن فعلتي فهي تثق بي تمامأ. وانتشر الشريط.. ووقع بيد ابن عمي فانفجرت القضية وعلم والدي وجميع أسرتي وانتشرت الفضيحة في أنحاء بلدتنا، ولطخ بيتنا بالعار، فهربت لأحمي نفسي واختفيت عن الأنظار وعلمت أن والدي وشقيقاتي هاجروا إلى بلاد أخرى وهاجرت معهم الفضيحة تتعقبهم وأصبحت المجالس يتحدث فيها عن هذا الموضوع. وانتقل الشريط من شاب لآخر. وعشت بين المومسات منغمسة في الرذيلة وكان هذا النذل هو الموجه الأول لي يحركني كالدمية في يده ولا أستطيع حراكأ؟ وكان هذا الشاب السبب في تدمير العديد من البيوت وضياع مستقبل فتيات في عمر الزهور. وعزمت على الانتقام .. وفي يوم من الأيام دخل عليّ وهو في حالة سكر شديد فاغتنمت الفرصة وطعنته بمدية. فقتلت إبليس المتمثل في صورة آدمية وخلصت الناس من شروره وكان مصيري أن أصبحت وراء القضبان أتجرع مرارة الذل والحرمان وأندم على فعلتي الشنيعة وعلى حياتي التي فرطت فيها.
وكلما تذكرت شريط الفيديو خُيل إليّ أن الكاميرات تطاردني في كل مكان. فكتبت قصتي هذه لتكون عبرة وعظة لكل فتاة تنساق خلف كلمات براقة أو رسالة مزخرفة بالحب والوله والهيام واحذري الهاتف يا أختاه .. احذريه. وضعت أمامك يا أختاه صورة حياتي التي انتهت بتحطيمي بالكامل وتحطيم أسرتي، ووالدي الذي مات حسرة، وكان يردد قبل موته حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل أنا غاضب عليك إلى يوم القيامة. 
!!!!!! مـــا أصعبــــــــــــــــــها من كلمة !!!!!!!
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــ

ذكر هذه الحادثة الشيخ أحمد بن عبد العزيز الحصين في رسالة صغيرة عنوانها شريط
الفيديو الذي دمر حياتي وكان مما قاله في المقدمة :

فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله، وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وشر الأمور
محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة، وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار...

أما بعد: هذه حادثة وقعت بين مجتمع إسلامي وفي دولة إسلامية وهي واقعية، راح
ضحيتها فتاة في مقتبل العمر بسبب كلمات معسولة تحمل بين طياتها تدميرعائلة
بأسرها وربما مجتمع بأكمله.
هذه الحادثة وقعت في عام 1408هـ وأخبرني بها ابن عم هذه الفتاة؟ وكان في يده
شريط فيديو!!! وكان يتحسر على ضياع شرف العائلة الذي لطخ بالعار بسبب طيش هذه
الفتاة، وانسياقها خلف الكلام المعسول؟ وهذه الحادثة ليست بالأولى بل حدث منها
كثير في بعض الدول العربية ولفتيات من أكبر العائلات، وكم من فتاة قتلت بسبب
فضيحتها!! أو انتحرت.. أو كانت نهايتها مستشفى الأمراض العقلية...

المصدر : رسالة بعنوان شريط الفيديو الذي دمر حياتي

للشيخ أحمد بن عبد العزيز الحصين

----------


## ابن مصر

قصة مأساوية

-----------------------------------لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 
قصة مأساوية ترويها إحدى الفتيات لصديقتها و والله إنها لعجب عجاب من المصائب والرزايا 
صديقتي العزيزة 
بعد التحية والسلام 

لن تصدقي ما حدث لي وما فعلته بملء إرادتي، أنت الوحيدة في هذا العالم التي أبوح لها بما فعلت، فأنا لم أعد أنا، كل ما أريده من هذه الدنيا فقط المغفرة من الله عز وجل وأن يأخذني الموت قبل أن أقتل نفسي، إن قصتي التي ما من يوم يمر عليّ إلا وأبكي حتى أني لا أقدر على الرؤية بعدها كل يوم يمر أفكر فيه بالانتحار عشرات المرات. لم تعد حياتي تهمني أبدا، أتمنى الموت كل ساعة، أنني أضعها بين يديك لكي تنشريها حتى تكون علامة ووقاية لكل بنت تستخدم الإنترنت ولكي تعتبروا يا أولي الأبصار 

إليك قصتي 

بدايتي كانت مع واحدة من صديقاتي القليلات، دعتني ذات يوم إلى بيتها وكانت من الذين يستخدمون (الإنترنت) كثيراً وقد أثارت الرغبة لمعرفة هذا العالم. لقد علمتني كيف يستخدم وكل شيء تقريباً على مدار شهرين حيث بدأت أزورها كثيراً. تعلمت منها التشات بكل أشكاله، تعلمت منها كيفية التصفح وبحث المواقع الجيدة والرديئة خلال هذين الشهرين كنت في عراك مع زوجي كي يدخل (الإنترنت) في البيت، وكان ضد تلك المسألة حتى أقنعته بأني أشعر بالملل الشديد وأن بعيدة عن أهلي وصديقاتي وتحججت بأن كل صديقاتي يستخدمن الإنترنت فلم لا أستخدم أنا هذه الخدمة وأحادث صديقاتي عبره فهو أرخص من فاتورة الهاتف على أقل تقدير، فوافق زوجي رحمة بي. وفعلاً أصبحت بشكل يومي أحادث صديقاتي كما تعرفين. بعدها أصبح زوجي لا يسمع مني أي شكوى أو مطالب، أعترف بأنه ارتاح كثيراً من إزعاجي وشكواي له. كان كلما خرج من البيت أقبلت كالمجنونة على (الإنترنت) بشغف شديد، أجلس أقضي الساعات الطوال 

خلال تلك الأيام بنيت علاقات مع أسماء مستعارة لا أعرف إن كانت لرجل أم أنثى. كنت أحاول كل من يحاورني عب التشات، حتى وأنا أعرف أن الذي يحاورني رجل. كنت أطلب المساعدة من بعض الذين يدّعون المعرفة في الكمبيوتر والإنترنت، تعلمت منهم الكثير، إلا أن شخص واحد هو الذي أقبلت عليه بشكل كبير لما له من خبرة واسعة في مجال الإنترنت. كنت أخاطبه دائماً وألجئ إليه ببراءة كبيرة في كثير من الأمور حتى أصبحت بشكل يومي، أحببت حديثه ونكته كان مسلياً، وبدأت العلاقة تقوى مع الأيام. تكونت هذه العلاقة اليومية في خلال 3أشهر تقريباً، كان بيني وبين > الشيء الكثير أغراني بكلامه المعسول وكلمات الحب والشوق، ربما لم تكن bandar من يدعى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الملقب ب< جميلة بهذه الدرجة ولكن الشيطان جمّلها بعيني كثيراً 

في يوم من الأيام طلب سماع صوتي وأصر على طلبه حتى أنه هددني بتركي وأن يتجاهلني في التشات وال أيميل، حاولت كثيراً مقاومة هذا الطلب ولم أستطع، لا أدري لماذا، حتى قبلت مع بعض الشروط، أن تكون مكالمة واحدة فقط، فقبل ذلك. استخدمنا برنامجاً للمحادثة الصوتية، رغم أن البرنامج ليس بالجيد ولكن كان صوته جميلاً جداً وكلامه عذب جداً، كنت أرتعش من سماع صوته طلب مني رقمي وأعطاني رقم هاتفه، إلا أنني كنت مترددة في هذا الشيء ولم أجرؤ على مكالمته لمدة طويلة، أني أعلم أن الشيطان الرجيم كان يلازمني ويحسنها في نفسي ويصارع بقايا العفة والدين وما أملك من أخلاق، حتى أتى اليوم الذي كلمته من الهاتف. ومن هنا بدأت حياتي بالانحراف، لقد انجرفت كثيراً.....، كنا كالعمالقة في عالم التشات، الكل كان يحاول التقرب منا والويل لمن يحاربنا أو يشتمنا. أصبحنا كالجسد الواحد، نستخدم التشات ونحن نتكلم عبر الهاتف لن أطيل الكلام، من يقرأ كلماتي يشعر بأن زوجي مهمل في حقي أو كثير الغياب عن البيت. ولكن هو الع***من ذلك، كان يخرج من عمله ولا يذهب إلى أصدقائه كثيراً من أجلي. ومع مرور الأيام وبعد اندماجي بالإنترنت والتي كنت أقضي بها ما يقارب 8 إلى 12ساعة يومياً، أصبحت أكره كثرة تواجده في البيت 

بدأت بالتطور، أصبح يطلب رؤيتي بعد أن سمع صوتي والذي ربما مله، لم أكن أبالي كثيراً أو banda علاقتي ب< أحاول قطع اتصالي به، بل كنت فقط أعاتبه على طلبه وربما كنت أكثر منه شوقاً إلى رؤيته، ولكني كنت أترفع عن ذلك لا لشيء سوى أنني خائفة من الفضيحة وليس من الله. أصبح إلحاحه يزداد يوماً بعد يوم ويريد فقط رؤيتي لا أكثر، فقبلت طلبه بشرط أن تكون أول وآخر طلب كهذا يأتي منه وأن يراني فقط دون أي كلام. أعتقد أنه لم يصدق بأني تجاوبت معه بعد أن كان شبه يائس من تجاوبي، فأوضح لي بأن السعادة تغمره وهو إنسان يخشى أن يصيبني أي مكروه وسوف يكون كالحصن المنيع ولن أجد منه ما أكره ووافق على شروطي وأقسم بأن تكون نظرة فقط لا أكثر. نعم تجاوبت معه، تواعدنا والشيطان ثالثنا في أحد الأسواق الكبيرة في أحد المحلات بالسعاة والدقيقة. لقد رآني ورأيته وليتني لم أراه ولم يراني، كان وسيماً جداً حتى في جسمه وطوله وكل شيء فيه أعجبني نعم أعجبني في لحظة قصيرة لا تتعدى دقيقة واحدة، ومن جهته لم يصدق أنه كان يتحادث مع من هي في شكلي. أوضح لي بأني أسرته بجمالي وأحبني بجنون، كان يقول لي سوق يقتل نفسه إن فقدني بعدها، كان يقول ليته لم يراني أبدا. زادني أنوثة وأصبحت أرى نفسي أجمل بكثير من قبل حتى قبل زواجي 

هذه بداية النهاية يا أخواتي. لم يكن يعرف أني متزوجة وقد رزقني الله من زوج ب___. عموما أصبح حديثنا بعد هذا اللقاء مختلف تماماً. كان رومانسياً وعرف كيف يستغل ضعفي كأنثى وكان الشيطان يساعده بل ربما يقوده. أراد رؤيتي وكنت أتحجج كثيراً وأذكره بالعهد الذي قطعه، مع أن نفسي كانت تشتاق إليه كثيراً. لم يكن بوسعي رؤيته وزوجي موجود في المدينة. أصبح الذي بيننا أكثر جدية فأخبرته أنني متزوجة ولي أبناء ولا أقدر على رؤيته ويجب أن تبقى علاقتنا في التشات فقط. لم يصدق ذلك وقال لي لا يمكن أن أكون متزوجة ولي أبناء. قال لي أنتي كالحورية التي يجب أن تصان أنتي كالملاك الذي لا يجب أن يوطأ وهكذا. أصبحت مدمنة على سماع صوته وإطرائه تخيلت نفسي بين يديه وذراعيه كيف سيكون حالي، جعلني أكره زوجي الذي لم يرى الراحة أبدا في سبيل تلبية مطالبنا وإسعادنا. بدأت > عني ليوم أو يومين أو إذا لم أراه في التشات، أصاب بالغيرة إذا تخاطب أو خاطبه bandar أصاب بالصداع إذا غاب < أحد في التشات. لا أعلم ما الذي أصابني، إلا أنني أصبحت أريده أكثر فأكثر 

> بذلك وعرفت كيف يستغلني حتى يتمكن من رؤيتي مجدداً، كان كل يوم يمر يطلب فيه رؤيتي، bandar لقد شعر < وأنا أتحجج بأني متزوجة، وهو يقول ما الذي يمكن أن نفعله، أنبقى هكذا حتى نموت من الحزن، أيعقل أن نحب بعضنا البعض ولا نستطيع الاقتراب، لابد من حل يجب أن نجتمع، يجب أن نكون تحت سقف واحد. لم يترك طريقة إلا وطرقها، وأنا أرفض وأرفض. حتى جاء اليوم الذي عرض فيه عليّ الزواج ويجب أن يطلقني زوجي حتى يتزوجني هو، وإذا لم أقبل فإما أن يموت أو أن يصاب بالجنون أو يقتل زوجي. الحقيقة رغم خوفي الشديد إلا أني وجدت في نفسي شيء يدني إليه، وكأن الفكرة أعجبتني. كان كلما خاطبني ترتعش أطرافي وتصطك أسناني كأن البرد كله داخلي. احترت في أمري كثيراً، أصبحت أرى نفسي أسيرة زوجي وأن حبي له لم يكن حبا، بدأت أكره منظره وشكله. لقد نسيت نفسي وأبنائي كرهت زواجي وعيشتي كأني فقط أنا الوحيدة في هذا الكون التي عاشت وعرفت معنى الحب 

> بمقدار حبي له وتمكنه مني ومن مشاعري، عرض علي بأن أختلق مشكلة مع زوجي bandar عندما علم وتأكد < وأجعلها تكبر حتى يطلقني. لم يخطر ببالي هذا الشيء وكأنها بدت لي هي المخرج الوحيد لأزمتي الوهمية، وعدني بأنه سوف يتزوجني بعد طلاقي من زوجي وأنه سوق يكون كل شيء في حياتي وسوف يجعلني سعيدة طوال عمري معه. لم يكن وقعها عليّ سهلاً ولكن راقت هذه الفكرة لي كثيراً وبدأت فعلاً أصطنع المشاكل مع زوجي كل يوم حتى أجعله يكرهني ويطلقن، بقينا على هذه الحالة عدة أسابيع، وأنا منهمكة في > يمل من bandar >، أخذ هذا مني وقت طويلاً وبدأ < bandar اختلاق المشاكل حتى أني أخطط لها مسبقاً مع < طول المدة كما يدّ'ي ويصر على رؤيتي لأن زوجي ربما لن يطلقني بهذه السرعة. حتى طلب مني أن يراني وآلا؟؟؟. لقد قبلت دون تردد كأن إبليس اللعين هو من يحكي عني ويتخذ القرارات بدلاً مني، وطلبت منه مهلة أتدبر فيها أمري 

في يوم الأربعاء الموافق 21/1/1421 قال زوجي أنه ذاهب في رحلة عمل لمدة خمسة أيام، أحسست أن هذا هو الوقت المناسب. أراد زوجي أن يرسلني إلى أهلي كي أرتاح نفسياً وربما أخفف عنه هذه المشاكل المصطنعة، فرفضت وتحججت بكل حجة حتى أبقى في البيت، فوافق مضطراً وذهب مسافراً في يوم الجمعة. كنت أصحو من النوم فأهذب إلى التشات اللعين وأغلقه فأذهب إلى النوم. وفي يوم الأحد كان الموعد، حيث قبلت مطالب صديق التشات وقلب له بأني مستعدة للخروج معه. كنت على علم بما أقوم به من مخاطرة ولكن تجاوز الأمر بي حتى لم أعد أشعر بالرهبة والخوف كما كنت في أول مرة رأيته فيها. وخرجت معه، نعم لقد بعت نفسي وخرجت معه اجتاحتني رغبة في التعرف عليه أكثر وعن قرب. اتفقنا على مكان في أحد الأسواق، وجاء في نفس الموعد وركبت سيارته ثم أنطلق يجوب الشوارع. لم أشعر بشيء رغم قلقي فهي أول مرة في حياتي أخرج مع رجل لا يمت لي بأي صلة سوى معرفة 7أشهر تقريباً عن طريق التشات ولقاء واحد فقط لمدة دقيقة واحدة. كان يبدو عليه القلق أكثر مني، وبدأت الحديث 

قائلة له: لا أريد أن يطول وقت خروجي من البيت، أخشى أن يتصل زوجي أو يحدث شيء 

قال لي: بتردد "وإذا يعني عرف" ربما يطلقك وترتاحين منه 

لم يعجبني حديثه ونبرة صوته، بدأ القلق يزداد عندي ثم، 

قلت له: يجب أن لا تبتعد كثيراً، لا أريد أن أتأخر عن البيت 

قال لي: سوف تتأخرين بعض الوقت، لأني لن أتنازل عنك بهذه السهولة. فقط أريد أن تبقي معي بعض الوقت، أريد أن أملئ عيني منك لأني ربما لن يكون هناك مجال عندك لرؤيتي بعدها 
الباقية تحت

----------


## ابن مصر

بابا يضرب ماما


في عملي في إحدى رياض الأطفال استوقفتني إحدى الطفلات بوجهها البريء لتسأل سؤالاً أعتقد أنها احتارت بأن تجدله إجابة في نفسها الصافية وإن كان يدق ناقوس الخطر في أعماقها التي لم تتراكم فيها حصيلة تناقضات المثالية مع الواقع وسأكتب السؤال بنفس كلماتها الحائرة: ((يصير الأبو يضرب الأم؟)) م
أجبتها و أنا أمسح على رأسها و كأني أحاول أن أمسح ما يمكن أن يتركه هذا السؤال من شوائب في فكرها وهو في أول مراحل معرفته واكتشافه للحقائق التي لاشك ستكون النواة الأولى لتكوين شخصيتها قلت لها برفق ومبتسمة:.((لا..ما يصير الأبو يضرب الأم)).إلا أنها قالت بنفس العفوية و بكلمات شعرت بها وكأنها قنابل موقوتة..يعلم الله متى ستنفجر في نفسها..إن لم تجد من يزيحها عن طريق تفكيرها أو ينزع فتيلها من أعماقها.قالت:.((بس بابا بيضرب ماما))!! م
وشعرت أني أمام امتحان صعب وأن إجابتي لها لابد أن تكون حاسمة لتنهي حيرتها وأن أكون صادقة معها لا مجاملة؛فلو قلت لها((ربما بابا يمزح أو يلعب مع ماما))..لأصبح موقف الضرب أمامها من المواقف التي تستعذبها وتنظر أليه  وكأنه لعبة مسلية.. وقد تصاب بعقدة التلذذ بالضرب والقسوة..!! م
ولو قلت لها يمكن((ماما غلطت وعشان كده بابا ضربها))..!! م
لاهتزت صورة أمها في نفسها وعاشت في رعبٍ من الخطأ أو الغلط مهما كان بسيطاً حتى لا تتعرض لمثل هذا العقاب..!! م
ولأصبح الوالد أو الرجل الذي تعتقد أن له في نفسها من المكانة ما يخوله لمحاسبتها هو المارد الجبار فتخافه ولا تحبه..وتكذب عليه ولا تصارحه خوفاً من هذا العقاب..
ولو قلت لها((كل الآباء و الأمهات كده))..لكرهت الارتباط برجل ما في المستقبل حتى لا يصبح صورة أخرى من والدها الذي يضرب أمها فيضربها..ولو قلت لها..ولو قلت لها..
كل هذه الإجابات مرت بخاطري في ثوانٍ وأنا أشعر بمدى ثقة الطفلة بإجاباتي فنحن معشر هيئة التعليم نشكل القدوة التي قد توازي إذا لم تزد عن قدوة المنزل..قلت لها وأنا أحاول أن أكون بمستواها وأضع يدي على كتفها وأنظر بعينيها..قولي له:.((ما يصير يا بابا تضرب ماما هذا غلط)).. م
أيها الآباء والأمهات:
رفقاً بفلذات أكبادكم..كونوا لهم القدوة في السلوك الحسن ساعدوهم على تكوين شخصياتهم السوية؛ازرعوا في أنفسهم الاحترام المتبادل بينكما..أبعدوهم عن خلافاتكما..وإذا كان لا مفر من المشاحنة و الخلاف بل و الضرب..!!فليكن بعيداً عن أعينهم وأسماعهم..ادخلوا غرفتكم الخاصة وافعلوا ما شئتم..!! م
لا زال صدى سؤال هذه الطفلة باقياً في نفسي يصيبني بالغصة و الألم وتخنقني العبرة التي أحياناً تجد لها طريقاً لتنهمر منيٍ ترحماً على هؤلاء الأطفال الذين نكون سبباً لتعاستهم مستقبلاً بما يترسب في نفوسهم من سلوكياتنا الخاطئة

ارحموا أطفالكم إن لم تكونوا تريدون رحمة أنفسكم
نقل الموضوع من احدى المجلات 
من موقع قصر المحبة

----------


## ابن مصر

العروسان والساحر

عندما تقدم الشاب لأسرة الفتاة لخطبتها ووافقت عليه الأسرة ، لم يدر بذهن أحدهم ما يخبئه القدر
ففي ليلة الزفاف تناول العروسان المرطبات ، وبعد تناوله احسا بدوخه وغمرتهما حالة من الكآبة تتناقض مع حالة الفرح التي كانا عليها
فقد كان كأس المرطبات الذي تناولاه هو الشؤم والبلاء الدفين والحقد الكامن في نفوس الحاقدين من عباد الله . لأن العروس رفضت شخصا معينا ، ولم توافق على الزواج منه ، ولأن العريس لم يخطب فتاة بعينها فوجد الشيطان ضالته وتدخل بأفكاره الخبيثة ليقوم نفر من الناس اعماه الحقد بعمل نهى عنه الشرع وحرمه رب العزة والجلال

وانتهت مراسم الزفاف وبدأت الحياة الزوجية في مهدها ، وأراد الشاب أن يبنى بزوجته فلم يستطع ، حاول كثيرا ، ولكن محاولاته ذهبت ادراج الرياح . حتى ساءت الحياة في نظر الزوجين واصبحت حالتهما النفسية تهدد بالخطر ، وامتد تأثير هذه الحالة الى الاسرتين فقد مضى اكثر من ثلاثة أشهر ولم يحدث أي تغيير في الموقف . ذهبوا الى عدد من الدجالين فلم يجدوا عندهم حلا
الى أن اراد الله تعالى أن تتصل بي احدى قريبات الشاب ، وشرحت لي الحالة فطلبت منها أن تحضر الزوج والزوجة عندي

وفي اليوم التالي وجدتهما أمامي فقمت بقراءة الرقية الشرعية عليهما ، لم يظهر شئ ، استمر الحال هكذا قرابة شهر ولا أثر لشئ حتى جاء موعد سفر الزوج الى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية للدراسة . وكان لابد من السفر

فأخذت اذكرهما بالله تعالى وانه سبحانه هو صاحب الارادة والمشيئة ، وان ما قدره لهما لابد من الرضا به حتى يأذن بغيره ، وانه سبحانه وتعالى سيكشف عنهما الغمة مع الصبر وفي الوقت المناسب ، المهم أن يلجأ اليه بالدعاء المستمر والتضرع المتواصل واعطيتهما ما يكفي من الماء والزيت اضافة الى وريقات السدر

وكان هذان الزوجان صابرين على قضاء الله وقدره واخذين بالاسباب في رحلة العلاج . فقد مكثا في امريكا خمسة اشهر كنت اطمئن عليهما خلالها من الاهل هنا في جدة ، فأعرف انهما مواظبان على ما اعطيتهما من العلاج . وكانت والدة الفتاة تخبرني أولا بأول عما يصيب ابنتها من اعراض اثناء اقامتها في امريكا
ومن ذلك ما بدأ يخرج منها مع البراز من اشياء غريبة كالشعر وبعض الحصوات وغيرها . فأطمئن واطلب الاستمرار في العلاج . حتى أراد الله وعادا الى أرض الوطن الغالي بسلامة الله

وعند وصلهما اتصلا بي فقمت بعمل الحجز اللازم لهما واعطيتهما الاولوية نظرا للحالة النفسية التي كانا عليها

وبدأت اقرأ عليهما كل يوم لأن الاجازة سوف تنتهي ويعودان الى امريكا حيث يواصل الزوج دراسته . وبرغم ما بذلته من جهد الا أنه لم تظهر سوى بعض الاعراض الخفيفة على الزوجة عندها علمت أن الأمر مركز عليها وان الزوج ليس به شئ  ومرت الاجازة ولم يحدث تحسن في الأمر ، فطلبت من الزوج ان يسافر هو وأن يترك زوجته ليتم التركيز عليها فوافق
غير ان شيئا لم يخطر على بالي .. حدث ذلك ان والدة الفتاة ذهبت بها الى أحد المشعوذين اثناء العلاج عندي ، وعلمت بالأمر فغضبت عضبا شديدا لعلمي أن هذا الأمر غير جائز ويؤدي الى كفر بما انزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  لقوله عليه السلام " من أتى كاهنا أو عرافا فسأله ، فصدقه بما يقول فقد كفر بما انزل على محمد " . لهذا كانت غضبتي شديدة على هذه الأسرة التي انساقت في هذا الطريق ، فليس كل من ادعى انه يعالج بالقرآن صادقا

اخبرت هذه الأسرة أذا ظلت على الاتصال بذلك المشعوذ فلن اقبل الاستمرار في علاج ابنتهم ، لكنهم اعتذروا لي بأنهم لم يكونوا على معرفة بأن الأمر خطير الى هذه الدرجة

وعدت مرة أخرى لعلاج الفتاة حتى جاءت المفاجأة الكبرى بعد أشهر طويلة من العلاج ، إذ نطق الجني على لسانها وكان اسمه " سمير " فقال : أنا مرسل من قبل ساحر بهدف تطليق هذه المرأة من زوجها
فقرأت عليه وظللت اكرر القراءة حتى بدأت الفتاة تصرخ صرخات مدوية ، ووقفت على قدميها في منتصف الحجرة وشرعت تأتي بحركات هستيرية ثم سقطت على الارض ، فتركتها حتى افاقت

ومن هذه اللحظة والجني سمير يحضربمجرد قراءة الآيات الأولى من الرقية. واستمر الأمر معه لمدة ستة اسابيع الى ان فاجأني ذات يوم بطلبه الخروج ، وانه يريد مساعدتي بقراءة القرآن عليه ، فأخذت اقرأ واكرر واكرر حتى ارتجفت قدم الفتاة وخرج سمير .. وبعد جلسات المراجعة تأكدت من خروجه .. فاستبشرت أسرة الفتاة ، واتصلت بزوجها في امريكا وبشرته بما حدث ، فطلب زوجته للسفر اليه ، وقبل ان اودعها اعطيتها بعض العلاجات لتستكملها هناك مع زوجها

ومرت اشهر وكنت ذات يوم اقوم بعملي في الجريدة واذا بصوت الهاتف يرن وكم كانت المفاجأة ، حيث كان مخاطبي هو الزوج ، وقد عاد بزوجته من امريكا . اخبرني انه يريد مقابلتي فاعطيته موعدا ، والتقينا

قال : انه حتى الآن لا يستطيع أن يبنى بزوجته ، وأنا عازم على الذهاب الى المدينة المنورة لزيارة مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاعطيته ماء مقروءا عليه وزيتا ، وطلبت منه أن يستمر عليه هو وزوجته

والحقيقة انني كنت مشغولا بأمر هذين الزوجين الشابين ، فظللت طيلة اسبوع انتظر منهما مهاتفة الى أن رن الهاتف في منزلي فكان صوت امرأة مفعما بالفرحة .. انها والدة الزوجة ، قالت : ابشر يا شيخ منير " فلانه وفلان " انتهى موضوعهما . وبعد المكالمة قمت الى الصلاة فشكرت الله تعالى أن من عليهما بالشفاء ، وأن تقبل دعواتي لهما
هذه الحكاية قديمة ، أما الآن فالزوج والزوجة يرفلان في سعادة ما بعدها سعادة ، وقد انجبا ومن الله عليهما بالذرية التي نسأله سبحانه أن تكون ذرية صالحة

----------


## ابن مصر

قاتل الأم ورضيعها

هذه القصة تدور احداثها حول جزار
في يوم من الايام وفي الساعة الثالثة فجرا وبينما هو عائد الى منزله سمع صوتا ينادي ساعدوني, فاسرع راكضا لمساعدته ولكنه وجد شخصا مرمى على الارض غارقا في دمائه, وعندما انحنى لمساعدته وقعت السكينة الخاصة به على الجثة وقد التم الناس من حوله وقيدت الشرطة يداه, فكان الاعدام هو جزاءه, وفي ساحة الحكم اخذ يصرخ اني استحق القتل بجريمة ارتكبتها قبل 10 سنوات ولكن لست انا بالقاتل في هذه الجريمة ابحثوا عن القاتل الحقيقي, وبسرد الحكاية بدأ: كانت مهنتي نقل الناس من ضفة الى اخرى, وفي يوم من الايام التقيت بفتاة مع والدتها كنا يردنا ايصالهن الى الضفة الاخرى. آسرتني بجمالها, وبنظراتها الساحرة احاطتني, وبابتسامتها العذبة اشغلت تفكيري. وقبل الوصول تجاذبنا بعض الكلام فعرفت انها تاتي الى هنا صباح كل اربعاء وتعود الى المنزل في يوم الجمعة. وعند الوصول لم أقبل باخذ اجرتي إكراما لهما. ومرت الايام والاسابيع ونحن على هذا الحال.حتى وقع كل منا في غرام الآخر. وفي يوم من الايام قالت لي بان هناك خاطب قدم الى منزلهم فطلبت منها التريث . وعندما ذهبت إلى امي ووالدي لأفاتحهما تذكرت اني وحيدهما واننا من عائلة متواضعة فأما هي من عائلة ميسورة الحال فكيف لي بالزواج. وبعدها تغير الحال فبعد ان كنا نتجاذب اطراف الحديث اخذ كل منا النظر الى الأخر في انتظار الجواب. وبعد فترة قصيرة انعدمت الرؤيا فعلمت انه قد تم الزواج, ومرت الايام والسنين وذكراها تراودني وقلبي يمتنع من النظر الى اخرى. وفي يوم من الايام فوجئت بامرأة تركب معي في وقت متأخر من الليل حاملة رضيعها فلما اطلت النظر علمت انها عشيقتي وفي منتصف البحر طلبت منها ان تراودني عن نفسهافرفضت ان تمس شرف زوجها بضر فهددتها برمي ابنها الرضيع في البحر ولكنها استمرت في الرفض, فاخذت ابنها ابنها من بين ذراعيها غير مباليا ببكائه وبقلب متحجر رميته في البحر. وبعدها اخذت احاول معها لكنها هي الاخرى رمت بنفسها في البحر فدفن سرهما معهما ولم يعرف بامرهما. ولانني لم احتمل ذلك تركت منزلي وغادردت بلدتي الى اخرى وعملت جزار, واتى اليوم الذي يكشف فيه ربي سري ويحين موعد قتلي فانا استحقه ولكن ابحثوا عن القاتل الحقيقي لهذه الجريمة

----------


## ابن مصر

وعود كاذبة

يقول أحدهم كان لي صديق أحبه لفضله وأدبه وكان يروقني منظرة ويأنسني محضرة ... قضيت في صحبته عهداً طويلاً ما أنكر من أمره ولا ينكر من أمري شيئاً حتى سافرت وتراسلنا حيناً ثم انقطعت بيننا العلاقات ، ورجعت وجعلت أكبر همي أن اراه لما بيني وبينه من صله ، وطلبته في جميع المواطن التي كنت ألقاه فيها فلم أجد له أثراً ! ، وذهبت إلى منزله فحدثني جيرانه أنه نقل منذ عهدٍ بعيد ، ووقفت بين اليأس والرجاء بغالب ضني أنني لن أراه بعد ذلك اليوم وأنني قد فقدت ذلك الرجل 
وبينما أنا عائد إلى منزلي في ليلة من الليالي دفعني جهلي في الطريق في الظلام إلى سلوك طريقٍ موحشٍ مهجور، يخيل للناظر فيه أنه مسكن للجان إذ لا وجود للإنس فيه فشعرت كأنني أخوض في بحر ، و كأن أمواجه تقبل بي وتدبر، فما توسطت الشارع حتى سمعت في منزلٍ من تلك المنازل أنةً تتردد في جوف الليل ، ثم تلتها أختها فأثر في نفسي هذا الأنين وقلت يا للعجب كم يكتم هذا الليل من أسرار ، وكنت قد عاهدت الله أن لا أرى حزيناً إلا ساعدتة ، فتلمست الطريق إلى ذلك المنزل وطرقت الباب طرقاً خفيفاً ، ثم طرقته طرقاً أكثر قوة ، وإذا بالباب يفتح من قبل فتاةٍ صغيرة فتأملتها ! وإذا بيدها مصباح وعليها ثياب ممزقة ! 

قلت لها: هل عندكم مريض فزفرت زفرتاً كادت تقطع نياط قلبها قالت: نعم إفزع فإن أبي يحتضر،!! ثم مشت أمامي فتبعتها حتى وصلت إلى غرفةٍ ذات باب قصير ودخلتها فخيل إلي أنني دخلت إلى قبر وليس إلى غرفة وإلى ميت وليس إلى مريض ! ودنوت منه حتى صرت بجانبه ، فإذا قفص من العظام يتردد فيه نفس من الهواء ووضعت يدي إلى جبينه ففتح عينيه وأطال النظر في وجهي ثم فتح شفتيه وقال بصوتٍ خافض: أحمد الله فقد وجدتك يا صديقي ، فشعرت كأن قلبي يتمزق وعلمت أنني قد عثرت على ضالتي التي كنت أنشدها ، وإذا به رفيقي الذي كنت أعرفه لكنني لم أعرفه من مرضه 

وقلت له: قص عليّ قصتك أخبرني ما خبرك فقال لي: إسمع مني ثم ساق القصة قال منذ سنين كنت أسكن أنا ووالدتي بيتاً ويسكن بجوارنا رجل من أهل الثراء وكان قصره يظم بين جنباته فتاة جميلة ألم بنفسي من الشوق والوجد مالم استطع معه صبراً وما زلت أتابعها وأعالج أمرها حتى أوقعتها في شباكي ، وأتا إلى قلبها ما أتا إلى قلبي وعثرت عليها في لحظة من الغفلة عن الله بعد أن وعدتها بالزواج فاستجابت لي وأسلسة قيادها ، وسلبتها شرفها في يوم من الأيام وما هي إلا أيام حتى عرفت أن في بطنها جنيناً !يضطرب فأسقط في يدي وطفقت أبتعد عنها وأقطع حبل ودها وهجرت ذلك المنزل الذي كنت أزورها فيه ، ولم يعد يهمني من أمرها شيئاً ، ومرت على الحادثة أعوام 

وفي ذات يومٍ حَمَلَ إلي البريدُ رسالة مددتها وقرأت ما بداخلها وإذا بها تكتب إلي هذه البنت ! تقول: لو كان لي أن أكتب إليك لأجدد عهداً دانساً أو حُباً قديماً ما كتبت والله سطراً ولا خططت حرفا لأنني أعتقد أن رجلاً مثلك رجل غادراً وودُ مثلك ود كاذب يستحق أن لا أحفل به و آسف على أن أطلب تجديده ...! إنك عرفت كيف تتركني وبين جنبي ناراً تضطرب وجنيناً يضطرب ، تلك للأسف على الماضي و ذاك للخوف على المستقبل ، فلم تبال بي وفررت مني حتى لا تحمل نفسك مؤونة النظر إلى شقاء وعذاب أنت سببه ، ولا تكلف يدك مسح دموع أنت الذي أرسلتها فهل أستطيع بعد ذلك أن أتصور أنك رجل شريف !؟ لا والله بل لا أستطيع أن أتصور أنك مجرد إنسان ! إنك ذئب بشري ، لأنك ما تركت خلة من الخلال في نفوس العجماوات وأوابد الوحوش إلا جمعتها في نفسك خنتني إذ عاهدتني على الزواج فأخلفت وعدك ، ونظرتَ في قلبك وقلت: كيف تتزوج من إمرأة مجرمة وما هذه الجريمة إلا صنعة يدك وجريرة نفسك و لولاك ماكنت مجرمة ولا ساقطة فقد دافعتك جهدي حتى عييت بأمرك وسقطت بين يديك سقوط الطفل الصغير بين يدي الجبار الكبير سرقتَ عفتي ، فأصبحتُ ذليلة النفس حزينة القلب أستثقل الحياة وأستبطأ الأجل وأي لذةٍ لعيش إمرأة لا تستطيع أن تكون في مستقبل أيامها زوجةً لرجل ولا أماً لولد بل لا أستطيع أن أعيش في مجتمعٍ مثل هذه المجتمعات إلا وأنا خافضة للرأس مسبلة الجفن واضعة الخد على الكف ترتعد أوصالي وتذوب أحشائي خوفاً من عبث العابثين وتهكم المتهكمين سلبتني راحتي ... قضيتَ على حياتي قتلتني وقتلت شرفي وعرضي بل قتلت أمي وأبي فقد مات أبي و أمي وما أظن موتهما إلا حزناً علي لفقدي ! لقد قتلتني لأن ذلك العيش المر الذي شربته من كأسك بلغ من جسمي ونفسي و أصبحت في فراش الموت كالذبابة تحترق تتلاشا نفساً بعد نفس هربت من بيت والدي إذ لم يكن لدي قدرة على مواجهة بيتي وأبي وأمي وذهبت إلى منزل مهجور وعشت فيه عيش الهوان وتبت إلى الله و إني لأرجوا أن يكون الله قد قبل توبتي و استجاب لي دعائي وينقلني من دار الموت والشقاء إلى دار الحياة والهناء و هائنذا أموت و أنت كاذب خادع و لص قاتل ولا أظن ان الله تاركك دون أن يأخذ بحقي منك ... ! ما كتبت والله لأجدد معك عهدا أو أخطب لك ودا و أنت أهون علي من ذلك 

إنني قد أصبحت على باب القبر وفي موقف أودع فيه الحياة سعادتها وشقاؤها فلا أمل لي في ودها ولا متسع لي في عهدها وإنما كتبت لك لأن عندي وديعةً لك ، إنها ابنتك فإن كان الذي ذهب بالرحمة من قلبك أبقى لها منك رحمة الأبوة فاقبلها وخذها إليك حتى لا يدركها من الشقاء مثل ما أدرك من أمها من قبل ! 

( طبعاً هي ماتت وتركت البنت في هذا المكان المهجور وليس لها عائل ، يقول راوي القصة : ما أتممت قراءة هذا الكتاب حتى نظرت وأنا أقرأ كتابه ورأيت مدامعه تنحدر من جفنيه ) 

ثم قال الطريح على الفراش : إنني والله ما قرأت هذا الكتاب حتى أحسست برعدةٍ تتمشى في جميع أوصالي وخيل إلي أن صدري يحاول أن ينشق عن قلبي فأسرعت إلى منزلها الذي تراني فيه الآن هذا البيت الخرب هذا ورأيتها في هذه الغرفة وهي تنام على هذا السرير جثة هامدة لا حراك بها ورأيت هذه الطفلة التي تراها وهي في العاشرة من عمرها تبكي حزناً على أمها ، وتمثلت لي جرائمي في غشيتي كأنما هي وحوش ضارية هذا ينشب أظفارة وذاك يحدد أنيابة فما أفقت حتى عاهدت الله أن لا أبرح هذه الغرفة التي سميتها غرفة الأحزان حتى أعيش عيشة تلك الفتاة و أموت كما ماتت و هائنذا أموت راضياً اليوم مسروراً ، وقد تبت إلى الله وثقتي في ربي أن الله عز وجل لا يخلف ما وعدني ولعل ما قاسيت من العذاب والعناء و كابدت من الألم والشقاء كفارة لخطيئتي . 

_________________________ 

يا أقوياء القلوب من الرجال * رفقاً بظعاف النفوس من النساء 

إنكم لا تعلمون حين تخدعونهن في شرفهن أي قلب تفجعون و أي دم تسفكون ، و أي ضحية تفترسون و ما النتائج المره التي تترتب على فعلكم الشنيع و يامعشر النساء و البنات تنبهو وإنتبهوا ولا تنخدعوا بالشعارات الكاذبة و العبارات المعسولة التي تلوكها الذئاب البشرية المفترسة وتذكروا عذاب ربكم وقيمة أعراضكم و أعراض آبائكم و إخوانكم وقبيلتكم و أسرتكم تذكروا الفضيحة في الدنيا والعار والدمار والهوان في الآخرة ، هذه القصة من واقع الحياة ولكم أن تتصورون نتائجها أيها الإخوة على هذه الفتاة وعلى أسرتها من أم و أب حين فقدوا إبنتهم ولم يعرفا أين ذهبت ، وعلى هذا الفتى حين فقد حياته و كان بالإمكان أن يسعد لو أنه سار في الطريق المشروع وخطب هذه الفتاة من أهلها وتزوج بها أو بغيرها و عاش حياة أسرية كاملة يعبد فيها ربه ويريح فيها قلبه و يسعد فيها في دنياه و آخرته 

من شريط عندما ينتحر العفاف .... للشيخ سعيد بن مسفر

----------


## ابن مصر

استشهاد طبيبة سعودية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في سفرتي هذه لأداء الامتحانات .. سألني أحد الأطباء عن طبيبة سعودية مشهورة عندهم مجهولة عندنا .. هذه الطبيبة كان لها الأثر الكبير في قلب موازين عمليات جراحات المخ والأعصاب  جعلت من الجراحات المتخصصة الصعبة ..جراحات بسيطة سهلة وبالتخدير الموضعي أيضا  ورجعت بي الذاكرة إلى الوراء خمس سنوات مرت تقريبا .. تعرفت بها على تلك الفتاة الناضجة .. المسلمة التي جعلت من الطب مهنه محترمة .. تجعلنا نقف احتراما لتلك الإنسانة دائما وأبدا

هذه الطبيبة السعودية درست وتخرجت من مدرسة الطب في جامعة الملك فيصل، وبعد حادث مريع حصل لوالدها وأدى إلى وفاته بسبب كسر في الجمجمة .. قررت وأصرت أن تكون أول جراحه مخ وأعصاب سعودية .. وبسبب أن ليس لدينا هذا النوع من الدراسات فقد تقدمت وقتها لمجلس الدراسات العليا في أمريكا ، وعملت اختبارات الامتياز وغيرها .. لتنظم لجامعه من أعرف جامعات الطب في أمريكا وهي جامعة شارلز درو للطب والعلوم في مستشفى مارثن لوثر كنج  بعد أن تأهلت و أنهت دراستها في هذا التخصص الصعب .. عملت جاهدة على ترتيب معايير الإصابات الدماغيه وطرق علاجها .. فاستفاد العالم من أبحاثها الطبية التي أثرت فيها الساحة 
قامت هذه الطبيبة رحمه الله .. بالكثير من الاختراعات التي جعلت من الطب والفتاة المسلمة انسانه قوية بكل ما تحمل الكلمة .. وعلى ما أذكر .. كان جهاز الاسترخاء العصبي وهو عبارة عن وحدات من أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحاكي تستطيع من خلالها تحريك وشفاء بعد إذن الله تعالى الأعصاب المصابة بالشلل .. كذلك اخترعت جهاز الجونج ، وهو جهاز فريد من نوعه يساعد في التحكم في الخلايا العصبية ما بين فتحها وإغلاقها والذي يعتبر الوحيد في العالم .. وعلى ما أذكر أن الدكتورة رحمها الله حصلت على براءة الاختراع من المجلس الطب الأمريكي PCT 
وهنا .. بدأت لحظات عمر الطيبة يعد العد التنازلي 
في ذلك اليوم عام 1997 م قابلت الطبيبة رحمها الله في بالوبيتش ، وقد كانت هي المرة الأولى التي أقابلها على الرغم أني سمعت عنها الكثير .. قابلتها بحجابها الإسلامي الملتزم  وبكلامها المحتشم .. وكنا وقتها بصدد أتشاء معمل أزاله الأورام باستخدام جهازها رحمها الله  قالت الطبيبة .. لماذا لا تعمل في السعودية .. قلت لها .. أنني استجمع خبرات العمل .. ولا بد لي في يوم أن أرجع بإذن الله .. وقالت .. أنها سوف تسافر لمكة لأداء العمرة .. وسوف تدعي لي بأن الله يوفقني .. كانت كلماتها بسيطة جدا .. معبرة .. جدا .. تأخذك في مجال الأبحاث وكأنها عملاقة في علمها رقم صغر سنها .. بلهجتها الحجازية المتسارعة قالت .. أن الأمريكان عرضوا عليها مبلغ من المال والجنسية .. فما رأيكم؟ وقد كنا وقتها مجموعه من الشباب السعودي منا من هو مقيم ويعمل .. ومنا من هو لازال يدرس وينتظر تخرجه ليعود لأرض الوطن 
حارت النظرات فقد كان المبلغ خمسة ملايين دولار .. يحلم بها أي باحث طبي لينشأ معمله الخاص .. في أي مكان ..وليس هذا فقط .. بل أعطيت الدكتوة رحمها الله عرضا بالجنسية ما إذا وافقت على العرض من الجانب الأمريكي 

كانت الدكتورة دائما .. اسمعها تقول .. يا رب سهل لي أمري يا رب سهل لي أمري .. وكنت أقول مازحا .. راح يكون سهل إنشاء الله بس أنت شدي حيلك .. ترد .. وتقول .. أكثر من كدا راح ينقطع

لم تنظر الطبيبة لكلماتنا .. بأن عليها مغادرة الأراضي الأمريكية فورا .. بل استمرت في دارستها .. وتعلمها .. وأبحاثها في تطوير الجهاز ,, استمرت وهي تطلب من الله أن ينصرها وأن يحفظها 

بعدها .. سافرت أنا ومجموعه العمل .. إلى تاكسس حيث مقر عملي الأساسي .. وبعدها بسبعة أشهر وأنا أشاهد الأخبار .. سمعت أن الدكتورة سامية الميمني قد قتلت خنقا في شقتها  وجدت جثتها رحمها الله في أحد المدن القريبة من بلوبتيش في سيارة تستخدم لأغراض التبريد والتي لم تعد تستعمل من قبل الشركة مالكة السيارة 

اهتزت الدنيا في أول ثلاثة أيام في أمريكا .. واهتز مجلس الطلبة السعوديين ..واهتزت السفارة السعودية .. واهتزت أنفسنا من الداخل بكينا بكاء مر على تلك العالمة السعودية التي أرادت أن تجعل من الفتاة السعودية فتاة يحتذي بها في الالتزام بالشرع ..وبالتعلم حتى وصلت لأعلى مراتب العلم في تخصص يعد من أصعب تخصصات الطب حتى الآن 

وبعد أسبوع من الحادثة .. تم الإعلان عن القبض على رجل يعمل حارسا للعمارة التي قد كانت تسكن بها الطبيبة رحمها الله ..وزج به في السجن المأبد ..وقفل ملف القضية .. بعد أن حكم عليه بسبب وجود بصماته على الشريط اللاصق الذي استخدمه لسرقة أثاث القتيلة ومعها أبحاثها وبراءة الاختراع وكل ما تملك من مال ومصاغ 
وأقفلت القضية رغم أن القاتل لم يعترف بأنه هو الجاني ..وعلى الرغم من الحكم المخفف الذي حكم علية .. فهو لا زال ينكر بأنه هو الفاعل ‍‍‍‍‍‍
والسؤال .. لو قلنا أن هذا القاتل وهو حارس العمارة .. والذي عثر بعد القبض علية جميع الأثاث مخزن في أحد الشقق القريبة من العمارة إياها .. لكن أين ذهبت أوراق الأبحاث ..وأين ذهبت أوراق الاختراع ‍‍‍‍‍‍.. هل CIA الأمريكية لديها ضلع في الموضوع .. هل اليهود لديهم ضلع في الموضوع  هذه الأسئلة نوجهها للسفارة السعودية التي لم تهتم كثيرا بالموضوع .. وعلقت بأنه حادث عارض .. حصل بغرض السرقة فقط ‍‍‍ 

وتم نقل جثمان الطبيبة لمكة بتكتم شديد من الجرائد السعودية وأعلامنا الجهبذ .. والتي لم تنشر كلمة واحده عن الموضوع وقتها ولا الآن ..ولا أعتقد حتى لاحقا 
رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناتها ..وغفر لها  

نقلا عن شبكة سحب

----------


## ابن مصر

لطفلة ريم

استقيظت مبكرا كعادتي ، رغم ان اليوم هو يوم اجازتي ،  صغيرتي ريم كذلك اعتادت على الاستيقاظ مبكرا كنت اجلس في مكتبي مشغولة بكتبي واوراقي
ماما ماذا تكتبين ؟
اكتب رسالة الى الله
هل تسمحين لي بقراءتها ماما ؟؟
لا حبيبتي , هذه رسائلي الخاصة ولا احب ان يقرأها احد
خرجت ريم من مكتبي وهي حزينة, لكنها اعتادت على ذلك , فرفضي لها كان باستمرار ،  مر على الموضوع عدة اسابيع , ذهبت الى غرفة ريم و لاول مرة فارتبكت ريم لدخولي

 يا ترى لماذا هي مرتبكة؟
ريم .. ماذا تكتبين ؟ زاد ارتباكها .. وردت : لا شئ ماما , انها اوراقي الخاصة. ترى ما الذي تكتبه ابنة التاسعة وتخشى ان اراه؟ اكتب رسائل الى الله كما تفعلين 

 قطعت كلامها فجأة وقالت: ولكن هل  يتحقق كل ما نكتبه ماما ؟ طبعا يا ابنتي فإن الله يعلم كل شئ
لم تسمح لي بقراءة ما كتبت , فخرجت من غرفتها واتجهت الى راشد كي اقرأ ، له الجرائد كالعادة , كنت اقرأ الجريدة وذهني شارد مع صغيرتي , فلاحظ راشد شرودي .. ظن بأنه سبب حزني .. فحاول اقناعي بأن اجلب له ممرضة كي تخفف علي هذا العبء.. يا الهي لم ارد ان يفكر هكذا .. فحضنت رأسه ، وقبلت جبينه الذي طالما تعب وعرق من اجلي انا وابنته ريم, واليوم يحسبني سأحزن من اجل ذلك.. واوضحت له سبب حزني وشرودي 

ذهبت ريم الى المدرسة ،  وعندما عادت كان الطبيب في البيت فهرعت لترى والدها المقعد وجلست بقربه تواسيه بمداعباتها وهمساتها الحنونة ،  وضح لي الطبيب سوء حالة راشد وانصرف, تناسيت ان ريم ما زالت طفلة , ودون رحمة صارحتها ان الطبيب اكد لي ان قلب والدها الكبير الذي يحمل لها كل هذا الحب بدأ يضعف كثيرا وانه لن يعيش لأكثر من ثلاث اسابيع , انهارت ريم وظلت تبكي وتردد
لماذا يحصل كل هذا لبابا ؟ لماذا؟
ادعي له بالشفاء يا ريم،  يجب ان تتحلي بالشجاعة ،  ولاتنسي رحمة الله ، انه القادر على كل شئ ،  فانتي ابنته الكبيرة والوحيدة 

 أنصتت ريم الى امها ونست حزنها , وداست على ألمها وتشجعت وقالت : لن يموت أبي . في كل صباح تقبل ريم خد والدها الدافئ , ولكنها اليوم عندما قبلته نظرت اليه بحنان وتوسل وقالت : ليتك توصلني يوما مثل صديقاتي , غمرة حزن شديد فحاول اخفاءة وقال: ان شاء الله سياتي يوما واوصلك فيه يا ريم.. وهو واثق ان اعاقته لن
تكمل فرحة ابنته الصغيرة

اوصلت ريم الى المدرسة , وعندما عدت الى البيت , غمرني فضول لأرىالرسائل التي تكتبها ريم الى الله , بحثت في مكتبها ولم اجد اي شئ .. وبعد بحث طويل .. لا جدوى .. ترى اين هي ؟!! ترى هل تمزقها بعد كتابتها؟ ربما يكون هنا    لطالما احبت ريم هذا الصندوق, طلبته مني مرارا فأفرغت مافيه واعطيتها الصندوق .. يا الهي انه يحوي رسائل كثيرة ، وكلها الى الله
يا رب ... يا رب ... يموت كلب جارنا سعيد , لأنه يخيفني
 يا رب ... قطتنا تلد قطط كثيرة .. لتعوضها هن قططها التي ماتت
يا رب ... ينجح ابن خالتي , لاني احبه
 يا رب ... تكبر ازهار بيتنا بسرعة , لأقطف كل يوم زهرة واعطيها معلمتي
والكثير من الرسائل الاخرى وكلها بريئة ... من اطرف الرسائل التي قرأتها هي التي تقول فيها  : يا رب ... يا رب ... كبر عقل خادمتنا , لأنها ارهقت امي
يا الهي كل الرسائل مستجابة , لقد مات كلب جارنا منذ اكثر من اسبوع ، قطتنا اصبح لديها صغارا , ونجح احمد بتفوق, كبرت الازهار , وريم تاخذ كل يوم زهرة الى معلمتها ... يا الهي لماذا لم تدعوا ريم ليشفى والدها ، ويرتاح من عاهته ؟؟!! .... شردت كثيرا ليتها تدعوا له .. ولم يقطع هذا الشرود الا رنين الهاتف المزعج , ردت الخادمة ونادتني : سيدتي المدرسة . المدرسة !! ... ما بها ريم ؟؟ هل فعلت شئ؟ اخبرتني ان ريم وقعت من الدور الرابع هي في طريقها الى منزل معلمتها الغائبة لتعطيها الزهرة ، وهي تطل من الشرفة  وقعت الزهرة ... ووقعت ريم ... كانت الصدمة قوية جدا لم اتحملها انا ولا راشد ... ومن شدة صدمته اصابه شلل في لسانه في لسانه فمن يومها لا يستطيع الكلام
لماذا ماتت ريم ؟ لا استطيع استيعاب فكرة وفاة ابنتي الحبيبة... كنت اخدع نفسي كل يوم بالذهاب الى مدرستها كأني اوصلها , كنت افعل كل شئ صغيرتي كانت تحبه , كل زاوية في البيت تذكرني بها ,اتذكر رنين ضحكاتها التي كانت تملأ علينا البيت بالحياة
ومرت سنوات على  وفاتها  وكأنه اليوم . في صباح يوم الجمعة اتت الخادمة وهي فزعة وتقول انها سمعت صوت صادر من غرفة ريم... يا الهي هل يعقل ريم عادت ؟؟ هذا جنون 
انت تتخيلين ... لم تطأ قدم هذه الغرفة منذ ان ماتت ريم.. اصر راشد على ان اذهب وارى ماذا هناك..وضعت المفتاح في الباب وانقبض قلبي فتحت الباب فلم اتمالك نفسي, جلست ابكي وابكي ... ورميت نفسي على
سريرها , انه يهتز.. آه تذكرت قالت لي مرارا انه يهتز ويصدر صوتا عندما تتحرك   ونسيت ان اجلب النجار كي يصلحه لها  

 ولكن لا فائدة الآن ...لكن ما الذي اصدر الصوت .. نعم انه صوت وقوع اللوحة التي زينت بآيات الكرسي , التي كانت تحرص ريم على قراءتها كل يوم حتى حفظتها وحين رفعتها كي اعلقها وجدت ورقة بحجم البرواز وضعت خلفه, ياالهي انها احدى الرسائل ..... يا ترى , ما الذي كان مكتوب في هذه الرسالة بالذات .. ولماذا وضعتها ريم خلف الآية الكريمة .. إنها احدى الرسائل التي كانت تكتبها ريم الى الله كان مكتوب  

 يا رب ... يا رب ... اموت انا ويعيش بابا

----------


## ابن مصر

حب للأبد

مثل أي شاب يطمح في تكوين أسرة 
سعودية سعيدة , قرر صاحبنا الزواج وطلب من أهله البحث عن فتاة مناسبة ذات خلق ودين , وكما جرت العادات والتقاليد حين وجدوا إحدى قريباته وشعروا بأنها تناسبه ذهبوا لخطبتها ولم يتردد أهل البنت في الموافقة لما كان يتحلى به صاحبنا من مقومات تغري أي أسره بمصاهرته 

وسارت الأمور كما يجب وأتم الله فرحتهم , وفي عرس جميل متواضع اجتمع الأهل والأصحاب للتهنئة ، وشيئا فشيئا بعد الزواج وبمرور الأيام لاحظ المحيطين بصاحبنا هيامه وغرامه الجارف بزوجته وتعلقه بها  ، وبالمقابل أهل البنت استغربوا عدم مفارقة ذكر زوجها من لسانها !! أي نعم هم يؤمنون بالحب ويعلمون أنه يزداد بالعشرة ولكن الذي لا يعلمونه أو لم يخطر لهم ببال أنهم سيتعلقون ببعضهم إلى هذه الدرجة 

وبعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على زواجهم بدءوا يواجهون الضغوط من أهاليهم في مسألة الإنجاب , لأن الآخرين ممن تزوجوا معهم في ذلك التاريخ أصبح لديهم طفل أو اثنين وهم مازالوا كما هم , وأخذت الزوجة تلح على زوجها أن يكشفوا عند الطبيب عل وعسى أن يكون أمر بسيط ينتهي بعلاج أو توجيهات طبيه ، ... وهنا وقع ما لم يكن بالحسبان   حيث اكتشفوا أن الزوجة (عقيم) م 

وبدأت التلميحات من أهل صاحبنا تكثر والغمز واللمز يزداد , إلى أن صارحته والدته وطلبت منه أن يتزوج بثانيه ، ويطلق زوجته أو يبقيها على ذمته بغرض الإنجاب من أخرى , فطفح كيل صاحبنا الذي جمع أهله وقال لهم بلهجة الواثق من نفسه : تظنون أن زوجتي عقيم؟! ترى العقم الحقيقي ما يتعلق بالإنجاب , أشوفه أنا في المشاعر الصادقة والحب الطاهر العفيف ومن ناحيتي ولله الحمد تنجب لي زوجتي في اليوم الواحد أكثر من مائة مولود وراضي بها وهي راضيه فيني و لا عاد تجيبون لها لموضوع البايخ طاري أبد 

وأصبح العقم الذي كانوا يتوقعون وقوع فراقهم به , سببا اكتشفت به الزوجة مدى التضحية والحب الذي يكنه صاحبنا لها 

وبعد مرور أكثر من تسع سنوات قضاها الزوجين على أروع ما يكون من الحب والرومانسية بدأت تهاجم الزوجة أعراض مرض غريبة اضطرتهم إلى الكشف عليها بقلق في أحد المستشفيات , الذي حولهم إلى (مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي) وهنا زاد القلق لمعرفة الزوج وعلمه أن المحولين إلى هذا المستشفى عادة ما يكونون مصابين بأمراض خطيرة 

وبعد تشخيص الحالة وإجراء اللازم من تحاليل وكشف طبي , صارح الأطباء زوجها بأنها مريضة بداء عضال حجم المصابين به معدود على الأصابع في الشرق الأوسط , وأنها لن تعيش كحد أقصى أكثر من خمس سنوات بأي حال من الأحوال - والأعمار بيد الله- 

ولكن الذي يزيد الألم والحسرة أن حالتها ستسوء في كل سنه أكثر من سابقتها , وأن الأفضل إبقائها في المستشفى لتلقى الرعاية الطبية اللازمة إلى أن يأخذ الله أمانته 

ولم يخضع الزوج لصدمة الأطباء ورفض إبقائها لديهم وقاوم أعصابه كي لا تنهار وعزم على تجهيز شقته بالمعدات الطبية اللازمة لتهيئة الجو المناسب كي تتلقى زوجته به الرعاية .. فابتاع ما تجاوزت قيمته ال (260,000 ريال) 

من أجهزه ومعدات طبيه , جهز بها شقته لتستقبل زوجته بعد الخروج من المستشفى وكان أغلب المبلغ المذكور قد تدينه بالإضافة إلى سلفه اقترضها من البنك .. واستقدم لزوجته ممرضه متفرغة كي تعاونه في القيام على حالتها 

وتقدم بطلب لإدارته ليأخذ اجازه من دون راتب , ولكن مديره رفض لعلمه بمقدار الديون التي تكبدها , فهو في أشد الحاجة لكل ريال من الراتب , فكان أثناء دوامه يكلفه بأشياء بسيطة ما أن ينتهي منها حتى يأذن له رئيسه بالخروج , وكان أحيانا لا يتجاوز وجوده في العمل الساعتين ويقضي باقي ساعات يومه عند زوجته يلقمها الطعام بيده , ويضمها إلى صدره ويحكي لها القصص والروايات ليسليها 

وكلما تقدمت الأيام زادت الآلام , والزوج يحاول جاهدا التخفيف عنها 

وكانت قد أعطت ممرضتها صندوق صغير طلبت منها الحفاظ عليه وعدم تقديمه لأي كائن كان , إلا لزوجها إذا 

وافتها المنية 

وفي يوم الاثنين مساء بعد صلاة العشاء كان الجو ممطرا وصوت زخات المطر حين ترتطم بنوافذ الغرفة يرقص له ا القلب فرحا... أخذ صاحبنا ينشد الشعر على حبيبته ويتغزل في عينيها , فنظرت له نظرة المودع وهي مبتسمة له ... فنزلت الدمعة من عينه لإدراكه بحلول ساعة الصفر... وشهقت بعد ابتسامتها شهقة خرجت معها روحها وكادت تأخذ من هول الموقف روح زوجها معها 

ولا أرغب في تقطيع قلبي وقلوبكم بذكر ما فعله حين توفاها الله 

ولكن بعد الصلاة عليها ودفنها بيومين جاءت الممرضة التي كانت تتابع حالة زوجته فوجدته كالخرقة الباليه فواسته وقدمت له صندوقا صغيرا قالت له بأن زوجته طلبت منها تقديمه له بعد آن يتوفاها الله.. فماذا وجد بالصندوق؟ 

زجاجة عطر فارغة , وهي أول هديه قدمها لها بعد الزواج…وصورة لهما في ليلة زفافهما وكلمة "أحبك في الله " منقوشة على قطعة مستطيلة من الفضة - وأعظم أنواع الحب هو الذي يكون في الله - ورسالة قصيرة سأنقلها كما جاء في نصها تقرباً مع مراعاة حذف الأسماء واستبدالها بصلة القرابة 

الرسالة 

لا تحزن على فراقي فو الله لو كتب لي عمر ثاني لاخترت أن أبدأه معك ولكن أنت تريد وأنا أريد والله يفعل ما يريد 

أخي فلان : كنت أتمنى أن أراك عريسا قبل وفاتي.. أختي فلانة : لا تقسي على أبنائك بضربهم فهم أحباب الله , ولا يحس بالنعمة غير فاقدها... عمتي فلانة (أم زوجها) : أحسنتي التصرف حين طلبتي من ابنك أن يتزوج من غيري ، لأنه جدير بمن يحمل اسمه من صالح الذرية بإذن الله 

كلمتي الأخيرة لك يا زوجي الحبيب أن تتزوج بعد وفاتي حيث لم يبقى لك عذر , وأرجو أن تسمى أول بناتك باسمي , واعلم أني سأغار من زوجتك الجديدة حتى وأنا في قبري 

 النهاية 

--------------------

----------


## ابن مصر

قصة إسلام فتاة يهودية

أيها الاخوة هذا الدين العظيم الإسلام إذا و جد من يعرضه عرضا صحيحا سليما فإن النفوس بفطرها تقبل عليه أيا كانت دينها أو أيا كانت أديانها في هذه القصة يقول صاحبها الذي كتبها و قد اخترناها لكم من الشبكة العنكبوتية تقول صاحبتها رأيتها بوجهها المضيء في مسجد يقع على ربوة في مدينة أمريكية صغيرة تقرأ القرآن الذي كان مترجم باللغة الإنجليزية ، سلمت عليها وقد ردت ببشاشة ، تجاذبنا أطراف الحديث و بسرعة صرنا صديقتين حميمتين و في ليلة جمعتنا على شاطئ بحيرة جميلة حكت لي قصة إسلامها تعالوا لنسمع هذه القصة  

 قالت الأخت نشأت في بيت أمريكي يهودي في أسرة مفككة و بعد انفصال أبي عن أمي تزوج بأخرى أذاقتني أصناف العذاب فهربت و أنا في السابعة عشرة من ولاية إلى أخرى حيث التقيت بشباب عرب و هم كما حكت رفيقاتي المشردات كرماء و ما على إحداهن إلا الابتسام في وجههم حتى تنال عشاء ، و فعلت مثلهن ، في نهاية كل سهرة كنت أهرب فقد كنت لا أحب مثل هذه العلاقات ثم إنني أكره العرب و لكني لم أكن سعيدة بحياتي و لم أشعر بالأمان بل كنت دائما أشعر بالضيق و الضياع لجأت إلى الدين لكي أشعر بالروحانية و لأستمد منه قوة دافعة في الحياة و لكن اليهود بدينهم لم يقنعوني ، وجدته دينا لا يحترم المرأة و لا يحترم الإنسانية دين أناني كرهته و وجدت فيه التخلف و لو سألت سؤالا لم أجد إجابة فتنصرت و لم تكن النصرانية إلا أكثر تناقضا في أشياء لا يصدقها عقل و يطلبون منا التسليم بها ، سألت كثيرا كيف يقتل الرب ابنه ؟ كيف ينجب ؟ كيف تكون لديننا ثلاثة آلهة و لا نرى أحدا منهم ، احترت ، تركت كل شيء و لكنني كنت أعلم أن للعالم خالقا و كنت في كل ليلة أفكر و أفكر حتى الصباح ، في ليلة و في وقت السحر كنت على وشك الانتحار من سوء حالتي النفسية ، كنت في الحضيض لا شيء له معنى ، المطر يهطل بغزارة السحب تتراكم و كأنها سجن يحيط بي ، و الكون حولي يقتلني ، ضيق الشجر ينظر إلى ببغض قطرة مطر تعزف لحنا كريها رتيبا ، أنا أطل من نافذة في بيت مهجور عندها و جدت نفسي أتضرع لله ، يا رب أعرف أنك هنا أعرف أنك تحبني أنا سجينة أنا مخلوقتك الضعيفة أرشدني إلى أين الطريق رباه إما أن ترشدني أو تقتلني كنت أبكي بحرقة حتى غفوت و في الصباح صحوت بقلب منشرح غريب علي كنت أتمتم خرجت كعادتي إلى الخارج أسعى للرزق لعل أحدهم يدفع تكاليف فطوري أو أغسل له الصحون فأتقاضى أجرها هناك التقيت بشاب عربي تحدثت إليه طويلا و طلب مني بعد الإفطار أن أذهب معه إلى بيته و عرض علي أن أعيش معه تقول صديقتي ذهبت معه و بينما نحن نتغدى و نشرب و نضحك دخل علينا شاب ملتح اسمه سعد كما عرفت من جليسي الذي هتف باسمه متفاجئا ، أخذ هذا الشاب بيد صديقي و قام بطرده و بقيت أرتعد فها أنا أمام إرهابي وجها لوجه كما تقول سابقا لم يفعل شيئا مخيفا بل طلب مني و بكل أدب أن أذهب إلى بيتي فقلت له : لا بيت لي ، نظر نحوي بحزن ، استشعرته في قسمات وجهه و قال حسنا ابقي هنا هذه الليلة فقد كان البرد قارس و في الغد ارحلي و خذي هذا المبلغ ينفعك ريثما تجدين عملا و هم بالخروج فاستوقفته و قلت له شكرا فلتبقى هنا و سأخرج و ستبقى أنت و كن لي رجاء أريد أن تحدثني عن أسباب تصرفك مع صديقك و معي ، فجلس و أخذ يحدثني و عيناه في الأرض فقال إنه الإسلام يحرم المحرمات و يحرم الخلوة بالنساء و شرب الخمر و يحثنا على الإحسان إلى الناس و إلى حسن الخلق تعجبت أهؤلاء الذين يقال عنهم إرهابيون لقد كنت أظنهم يحملون مسدسا و يقتلون كل من يقابلون هكذا علمني الإعلام الأمريكي قلت له أريد أن أعرف أكثر عن الإسلام هل لك أن تخبرني ، قال لي سأذهب بك إلى عائلة مسلمة متدينة تعيش هنا و أعلم أنهم سيعلموك خير تعليم فانطلق بي إليهم وفي الساعة العاشرة كنت في بيتهم حيث رحبوا بي و أخذت أسأل و الدكتور سليمان رب الأسرة يجيب حتى اقتنعت تماما بالفعل و اقتنعت بأني وجدت ما كنت أبحث عنه لأسئلتي ، دين صريح واضح متوافق مع الفطرة لم أجد أي صعوبة في تصديق أي شيء مما سمعت كله حق أحسست بنشوة لا تضاهى حينما أعلنت إسلامي و ارتديت الحجاب من فوري في نفس اليوم الذي صحوت فيه منشرحة في الساعة الواحدة مساء أخذتني السيدة إلى أجمل غرف البيت و قالت هي لك ابقي فيها ما شئت رأتني أنظر إلى النافذة و ابتسم و دموعي تنهمر على خدي و سألتني عن السبب قلت لها إنني كنت بالأمس في مثل هذا الوقت تماما كنت أقف في نافذة و أتضرع إلى الله ربي إما أن تدلني على الطريق الحق و إما أن تميتني ، لقد دلني و أكرمني و أنا الآن مسلمة محجبة مكرمة هذا هو الطريق ، هذا هو الطريق و أخذت السيدة تبكي معي و تحتضنني

مجلة الأسرة الجمعة8/4/1422

----------


## ابن مصر

لحظات مؤلمة

أقص عليكم قصة حصلت ليلة الجمعة معي شخصياً 
كنت راجع مع ولد خالتي من عشاء مع مجموعة شباب طيبة ، كان عددنا 6 فتوزعنا كل 3 في سيارة، أنا وولد خالتي وشاب ثالث بسيارة اتفقنا على مكان محدد نجلس فيه نسولف، بطريق الذهاب إلى هذا المكان المتفق عليه، وفي أحد الطرق السريعة بمدينة الرياض، رأينا موجة غبار وقد ارتفعت إلى علو 20 متراً تقريباً، نشوف السيارات اللي قدامنا تأشر، وعرفنا أنه فيه حادث 

مسك ولد خالتي المسار الأيمن وصار الحادث أمامنا مباشرة بـ 50 متر، تقدمنا إليها حتى أصبحنا نرى ضحايا الحادث بأعيننا ولم يسد طريقنا سوى السيارة اللي صار عليها الحادث 

السيارة كانت آتية من الجهة المعاكسة متجهة شرقاً لكنها انحرف لسبب من الأسباب واصطدمت بنخلة في منتصف الشارع العام ثم دخلت طريقنا واصطدمت بنخلة في الجهة الأخرى 

توقفنا لنتجمهر ونرى ما بقي من السيارة... رجل وحرمة، الرجل متخبط ياقف ويطيح عدة مرات بسبب تأثير الحادث على ما يبدو، والحرمة طلعوها الناس من السيارة حطوها على الرصيف غارقة بالدم 

الناس تتفرج! والمرور يقول لا تلمسونهم حتى تجي سيارة الإسعاف، اعترضوا الناس البنت تحتضر وتنزف وهذا يقول انتظروا؟ 

كانت أقرب سيارة هي سيارة ولد خالتي اضطررنا وبأنفسنا خوف بتقريب السيارة، قلنا ركبوها والناس شالوها وسدحوها على المرتبة اللي ورا الجهة اليمنى، والشاب اللي كان معنا جلس قدام بالنص 

يوم حطوها بالسيارة ترددنا مره ثانيه لأن البنت كانت تغرغر، والناس تقول: سووا اللي عليكم ووصلوها للمستشفى، وقالو لنا: روحو للمستشفى "الفلاني" كان هو أقرب مستشفى يناسب حالتها الصعبة 

قدامنا مشت أربع سيارات تفتح لنا الطريق، أنا التفت أشوف البنت 

لم أشاهد في حياتي مثل هذا المنظر من الدماء أمام عيني إلا وقت ذبح الشاة بلا مبالغة، كانت تنزف نزفاً شديداً، كنت أسمعها تغرغر وتشرق بالدم، لفيت جذعي ومسكت راسها بيد وحده! أحاول أعدله ما قدرت 

سدحت المرتبة الأمامية وعطيت ظهري الطبلون ووجهي صار للمنظر اللي حرك بقلبي شيء وذكرني بلحظات فراق الدنيا، رفعت راسها بكلتا يدي وجلست أذكرها الشهادة وهي ما زالت تشرق بالدم فلقيت ضربة براسها من الخلف ينزل منها الدم مثل بزبوز الماء 

حاولت أسد الجرح بأي شي ما لقيت، وضعت يدي على مكان الجرح وضغطت عليه ووضعت يدي الثانيه على جبينها بحيث تكون وكأنها ربطة على الجرح لأن نزول الدم كان كثيف جداً 

قسماً بالله ما شفت أبشع من هذا المنظر لإنسان يحتضر أمام عيني 

حاولت أعدل راسها بحيث ما أسمع صوت غرغرة الدم بحلقها لأني خفت إن الدم يسد مجرى التنفس وبالتالي تموت خلايا الدماغ وهذا يؤدي إلى الموت السريري أو الدماغي 

جلست أحرك وأثناء تحريكي لراسها بأوضاع مختلفه بدأت أشوف منظر فقاعات الدم تخرج من فمها وعقبه الدم بدأ ينزل من أنفها وفوق جبينها جرح ينزف منه الدم على وجهها 

تخيلوا الموقف أمام عيوني، اختلط على وجهها أمامي الكحل والدم وأصباغ الزينة، كدت أذرف الدمع على حالها...وثبت نفسي لأني خفت أنهار امام هذا المنظر، وجلست أذكرها الشها! ده وأقرأ عليها الأدعية، جلست أحرك راسها حتى بديت أحس ان الغرغرة اختفت، وأنا أقول: لا إله إلا الله، وأكررها وهي مالها أي استجابة غير صوت غرغرة الدم بحلقها، حسيت بالبداية أنها ماتت لكن يوم قربت أذني من فمها حسيت أنها تتنفس 

وسمعت صوت النفس يتغير من صوت غرغرة إلى صوت الأكسجين وهو يمر بين الدم الجامد، حمدت ربي، وقتها حسيت وأنا ماسك راسها إن البنت راح تعيش بإذن الله وجلست أكرر عليها الشهاده والأدعية والأذكار، وأحس بيدي وهي على الجرح اللي براسها إن الدم يمر فوق يدي ويكمل طريقه بمجرى الدم 

حسيت ببعض لحظات هالموقف الصعب إني افكر واقول لنفسي: أنت جالس وش تسوي!! قدامك بنت موب محرم لك.. ليش تطالع وجهها؟ ليش ماسك راسها؟ 

تشتت هالتفكير وأنا أقرأ الأدعية حتى وصلنا المستشفى بعد 10 دقائق أو اقل بقليل 

في المستشفى أمام البوابة كان ولد خالتي اتصل عليهم وحنا بنص الطريق وقال: جهزو كل شيء 

وصلنا والناس تتفرج والسرير ما زال داخل الطوارئ 

جت ممرضتين وسيكيرتي... قالت الممرضة الفلبينية بالحرف الواحد 

we want strong man to carr! y her 

يعني نبي واحد جسم أو أي رجال حتى يشيلها 

مسكتني مع كتفي وقالت carry her 

وأقولها spine وأنا أأشّر على ظهري وأقول بالإنجليزي: ما أعرف وشلون اشيلها؟ وأنا خايف أشيلها بشكل غلط ويصير ظهرها مكسور ويجي البنت شلل ، وبصعوبة قدرت أشيل يدي عن الجرح اللي براسها بسبب الدم المتجمد 

حطو تحتها قماش وشالوها ثم دخلوها للطوارئ، سوو لها في نص ساعه 5 أو 6 عمليات حسب قول الممرضة، وكل نص ساعه يطلع لنا أحد من الغرفة ويعطينا جملة، آخرها كانت ممرضه تقول Between يعني بين الحياة والموت 

ومرة يقولنا الدكتور نزيف بالدماغ ونحاول نسيطر عليه ومره يطلع لنا ويقول سيطرنا عليه وصار فيه نزيف داخلي بالضلوع 

سجلو اسم البنت بالمستشفى باسم (غير معروف) م 

نرجع للرجال اللي كان يسوق السيارة، ما كانت حالته بخطورة حالة البنت.... مجرد كدمات بسيطة ودوه جماعة ثانية لمستوصف قريب لموقع الحادث 

سألوه عن اسمه قام كل شوي يطلع اسم مخبببببط الرجال إلى الآن تأثير الحادث فيه، سألوه عن أحد يقرب له عطاهم رقم واحد يقول إنه أخوه، اتصلوا على هالشخص وجا للمستوصف يوم شاف الرجال اللي سوى الحادث، سألوه تعرف هذا..؟؟ أنت أخوه...؟؟؟ قال : لا ما أعرفه وأغمي عليه 

بعد ما سوى المستوصف تحاليل يمطئنون على حالته... وش صار ووش طلعت النتيجه؟؟؟؟؟؟ طلع تحليل الدم يقول إن الرجل سكران 

وبعد ما استجوبوه بالمستوصف وهو فاقد عقله صار موب بتأثير الحادث وكدماته إنما بتأثير الكحول والمسكر.. يخربط الله لا يبلانا، وصارت البنت اللي انا كنت أسد جرح راسه بيدي ماهي إلااااااااااا 

صديقته 

نعم صارت السالفة صديق وصديقته طالعين مع بعض وصار عليهم الحادث 

بسبب السرعة، وتأثير السكر اللي كان واقع فيه الرجل... يال سوء الخاتمة 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

الله لا يبلانا 

يوم عرفت القصه صارت ترجف يديني البنت حصلوا جوالها واتصلوا على آخر رقم دقت عليه، جت البنت اللي دقوا عليها باعتبار أنه تقرب لها عقب الحادث بساعتين، لكن اليوم اتصلت على المستشفى وقالو لي إنها ما زالت مسجلة على أنها (غير معروف)، يمكن كانوا يبون يخفون عني اسم البنت للستر... وحتى هذه اللحظة هي بين الحياة والموت بالعناية المركزة 

هدفي يا أخوان ويا أخوات من ذكر هالقصة تتخيلون مرتين بس تخيلوا لو أنكم مكان هالبنت بين الحياة والموت 

تخيل نفسك...... على إيش كنت راح تموت 

سكر ؟ 

سماع أغاني ؟ 

النظر والسماع إلى الحرام ؟ 

غيبة ونميمة ؟ 

كذب ؟ 

وتخيلو يا ش! باب الإسلام 

أيهم أفضل؟ 

أن تكون خاتمتك الموت بعد أن تسمع طنطنة عداد السيارة فوق الأزفلت وفوق الرصيف؟ 

أم الموت بعد أن تقتل يهودي فوق ساحة المعركة؟ 

اللهم اجعل لنا من الناس عبرة ولا تجعلنا للناس عبرة 

رأيتها بعيني... وكتبت بدماءها على يدي 

منقول من أحد المنتديات

----------


## ابن مصر

قصة فتاة أمريكية وشاب سعودي

قصة حقيقية وقعت في أمريكا لشاب سعودي ملتزم  

 يقول : عندما كان يدرس في إحدى جامعات أمريكا وتعرفون أن التعليم هناك مختلط بين الشباب والفتيات ولا بد من ذلك وكان لا يكلم الفتيات ولا يطلب منهم شيء ولا يلتفت إليهم عند تحدثهم وكان الدكتور يحترم رغبتي هذه ويحاول أن لا يضعني في أي موقف يجعلني احتك بهم أو أكلمهم  

يقول : سارت الأمور على هذا الوضع والى أن وصلنا إلى المرحلة النهائية فجاءني الدكتور وقال لي اعرف واحترم رغبتك في عدم الاختلاط بالفتيات ولاكن هناك شئ لابد منة وعليك التكيف معه الفترة المقبلة وهو بحث التخرج لأنكم ستقسمون إلى مجموعات مختلطة لتكتبوا البحث الخاص بكم وسيكون من ضمن مجموعتكم فتاة أمريكية فلم أجد بدا من الموافقة 

يقول : استمرت اللقاءات بيننا في الكلية على طاولة واحدة فكنت لا انظر إلى الفتاة وان تكلمت أكلمها بدون النظر إليها و إذا ناولتني أي ورقة آخذها منها كذلك ولا انظر إليها صبرت الفتاة مدة على هذا الوضع وفي يوم هبت وقامت بسبي وسب العرب وأنكم لا تحترمون النساء ولستم حضاريين ومنحطين ولم تدع شيء في القاموس إلا وقالت وتركتها حتى انتهت وهدئت ثورتها ثم قلت لها لو كان عندك قطعة من الألماس الغالية ألا تضعينها في قطعة من المخمل بعناية وحرص ثم تضعينها داخل الخزنة وتحفظينها بعيدتا عن الأعين قالت نعم قال كذلك المرأة عندنا فهي غالية ولا تكشف إلا على زوجها .. هي لزوجها وزوجها لها لا علاقات جنسية قبل الزواج ولا صداقات يحافظ كل طرف على الآخر وهناك حب واحترام بينهم فلا يجوز للمرأة أن تنظر لغير زوجها وكذلك الزوج 

 أما عندكم هنا فأن المرأة مثل سيجارة الحشيش يأخذ منها الإنسان نفس أو نفسين ثم يمررها إلى صديقه وصديقه يمررها إلى الآخر ثم إلى آخر وكذلك حتى تنتهي ثم يرمى بها بين الأرجل وتداس ثم يبحث عن أخرى وهلم جرا بعد النقاش انقطعت عن المجموعة لمدة أسبوع أو اكثر 

 وفي يوم جاءت امرأة متحجبة وجلست في آخر الفصل استغربت لأنه لم تكن معنا طوال الدراسة في الجامعة أي امرأة محجبة وعند انتهاء المادة تحدثت معنا فكانت المفاجئة أنها لم تكن سوى الفتاة الأمريكية والتي كانت من ضمن مجموعتنا والتي تناقشت معي وقالت بأنها تشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وان محمد رسول الله دخلت في الإسلام لأنها وحسب قولها هزتها الكلمات فكانت في الصميم . فلله الحمد والمنة

----------


## ابن مصر

أسماء ماتت

تعودت كل ليلة أن امشي قليلا ، فأخرج لمدة نصف ساعة ثم اعود..وفي خط سيري يوميا كنت اشاهد طفلة لم تتعدى السابعة من العمر 

كانت تلاحق فراشا اجتمع حول احدى انوار الاضاءة المعلقة في سور احد المنازل... لفت انتباهي شكلها وملابسها .. فكانت تلبس فستانا ممزقا ولاتنتعل حذاء وكان شعرها طويلا وعيناها خضراوان .. كانت في البداية لاتلاحظ مروري .. ولكن مع مرور الايام .. اصبحت تنظر الي ثم تبتسم 
في احد الايام استوقفتها وسالتها عن اسمها فقالت اسماء.. فسألتها اين منزلكم  فأشارت الى غرفة خشبية بجانب سور احد المنازل .. وقالت هذا هو عالمنا ، اعيش فيه مع امي واخي بدر.. وسالتها عن ابيها .. فقالت ابي كان يعمل سائقا في احدى الشركات الكبيرة .. ثم توفي في حادث مروري.. ثم انطلقت تجري عندما شاهدت اخيها بدر يخرج راكضا الى الشارع ..فمضيت في حال سبيلي.. ويوما مع يوم.. كنت كلما مررت استوقفها لاجاذبها اطراف الحديث .. سالتها : ماذا تتمنين ؟ قالت كل صباح اخرج الى نهاية الشارع  لاشاهد دخول الطالبات الى المدرسه .. اشاهدهم يدخلون الى هذا العالم الصغير..مع باب صغير ويرتدون زيا موحدا ... ولااعلم ماذا يفعلون خلف هذا السور.. امنيتي ان اصحو كل صباح  لالبس زيهم .. واذهب وادخل مع هذا الباب لاعيش معهم واتعلم القراءة والكتابة .. لااعلم ماذا جذبني في هذه الطفلة الصغيرة .. قد يكون تماسكها رغم ظروفها الصعبه .. وقد تكون عينيها .. لااعلم حتى الان السبب.. كنت كلما مررت مع هذا الشارع .. احضر لها شيئا معي حذاء .. ملابس العاب.. اكل.. وقالت لي في احدى المرات .. بأن خادمة تعمل في احد البيوت القريبة منهم قد علمتها الحياكة والخياطة والتطريز.. وطلبت مني ان احضر لها قماشا وادوات خياطه .. فاحضرت لها ماطلبت .. وطلبت مني في احد الايام طلبا غريبا
.. قالت لي اريدك ان تعلمني كيف اكتب كلمة احبك.. ؟ مباشرة جلست انا وهي على الارض  وبدأت اخط لها على الرمل كلمة احبك.. على ضوء عمود انارة في الشارع .. كانت تراقبني وتبتسم .. وهكذا كل ليلة كنت اكتب لها كلمة احبك.. حتى اجادت كتابتها بشكل رائع .. وفي ليلة غاب قمرها ... حضرت اليها .. وبعد ان تجاذبنا اطراف الحديث .. قالت لي اغمض عينيك .. ولااعلم لماذا اصرت على ذلك.. فأغمضت عيني .. وفوجئت بها تقبلني ثم تجري راكضه .. وتختفي داخل الغرفة الخشبيه .. وفي الغد حصل لي ظرف طاريء استوجب سفري خارج المدينة لاسبوعين متواصلين .. لم استطع ان اودعها .. فرحلت وكنت اعلم انها تنتظرني كل ليله .. وعند عودتي .. لم اشتاق لشي في مدينتي .. اكثر من شوقي لاسماء في تلك الليلة خرجت مسرعا وقبل الموعد وصلت المكان وكان عمود الانارة الذي نجلس تحته لايضيء.. كان الشارع هادئا .. احسست بشي غريب.. انتظرت كثيرا فلم تحضر فعدت ادراجي .. وهكذا لمدة خمسة ايام .. كنت احضر كل ليلة فلااجدها.. عندها صممت على زيارة امها لسؤالها عنها.. فقد تكون مريضه .. استجمعت قواي وذهبت للغرفة الخشبية .. طرقت الباب على استحياء فخرج بدر .. ثم خرجت امه من بعده.. وقالت عندما شاهدتني.. يالهي .. لقد حضرت .. وقد وصفتك كما انت تماما.. ثم اجهشت في البكاء.. علمت حينها ان شيئا قد حصل.. ولكني لااعلم ماهو؟؟؟؟ وعندما هدأت الام سالتها ماذا حصل؟؟ اجيبيني ارجوك .. قالت لي لقد ماتت اسماء .. وقبل وفاتها .. قالت لي سيحضر احدهم للسؤال عني فاعطيه هذا وعندما سالتها من يكون ..قالت اعلم انه سياتي.. سياتي لامحالة ليسأل عني؟؟ اعطيه هذه القطعه  فسالت امها ماذا حصل؟؟ فقالت لي توفيت اسماء.. في احدى الليالي احست ابنتي بحرارة واعياء شديدين  فخرجت بها الى احد المستوصفات الخاصة القريبه .. فطلبوا مني مبلغا ماليا كبيرا مقابل الكشف والعلاج لااملكه .. فتركتهم وذهبت الى احد المستشفيات العامة .. وكانت حالتها تزداد سوءا..فرفضوا ادخالها بحجة عدم وجود ملف لها بالمستشفى.. فعدت الى المنزل .. لكي اضع لها الكمادات .. ولكنها كانت تحتضر.. بين يدي.. ثم اجهشت في بكاء مرير.. لقد ماتت .. ماتت اسماء.. لااعلم اماذا خانتني دموعي.. نعم لقد خانتني .. لاني لم استطع البكاء.. لم استطع التعبير بدموعي عن حالتي حينها لااعلم كيف اصف شعوري .. لااستطيع وصفه لااستطيع .. خرجت مسرعا ولااعلم لماذا لم اعد الى مسكني.بل اخذت اذرع الشارع .. فجأة تذكرت الشي الذي اعطتني اياه ام اسماء فتحته ... فوجدت قطعة قماش صغيرة مربعه.. وقد نقش عليها بشكل رائع كلمة احبك وامتزجت بقطرات دم متخثره .. . يالهي .. لقد عرفت سر رغبتها في كتابة هذه الكلمه  وعرفت الان لماذا كانت تخفي يديها في اخر لقاء.. كانت اصابعها تعاني من وخز الابره التي كانت تستعملها للخياطة والتطريز.. كانت اصدق كلمة حب في حياتي.. لقد كتبتها بدمها .. بجروحها .. بألمها.. كانت تلك الليلة هي اخر ليلة لي في ذلك الشارع .. فلم ارغب في العودة اليه مرة اخرى.. فهو كما يحمل ذكريات جميله .. يحمل ذكرى الم وحزن .. يحمل ذكرى اسمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء احتفظت بقطعة القماش معي.. وكنت احملها معي في كل مكان اذهب اليه .. وبعدها بشهر.. واثناء تواجدي في احدى الدول.. وعند ركوبي لاحد المراكب في البحر الابيض المتوسط.. اخرجت قطعة القماش من جيبي.. وقررت ان ارميها في البحر ..لااعلم لماذا ؟؟ ولكن لانها تحمل اقسى ذكرى في حياتي.. وقبل غروب الشمس.. امتزجت دموعي بدم اسماء بكلمة احبك.. ورفعت يدي عاليا .. ورميتها في البحر واخذت ارقبها وهي تختفي عن نظري شيئا فشيئا .. ودموعي تسالني لماذا ؟؟ ولكنني كنت لااملك جوابا ؟؟ اسماء سامحيني .. فلم اعد احتمل الذكرى؟؟ اسماء سامحيني.. فقد حملتني اكبر مما اتحمل؟؟ اسماء سامحيني فأنا لااستحق الكلمات التي نقشتيها .. اسماء سامحيني.. النهــــــــــايــــــــــــــــــــه

البرواز المكســـــــــــــور.. رسالة الى كل أم .. تصحو صباحا .. لتوقظ اطفالها .. فتغسل وجه امل .. وتجدل ظفائرها.. وتضع فطيرتين في حقيبتها المدرسيه ؟؟ وتودعها بابتسامة عريضه ؟؟ الا تستحق اسماء الحياة؟؟؟ رسالة الى كل رجل اعمال .. يشتري الحذاء من شرق اشياء بثمن بخس.. ليبيعه هنا باضعاف اضعاف ثمنه ؟؟ الا تستحق اسماء الحياة؟؟ رسالة الى كل صاحب مستشفى خاص.. هل اصبح هدفكم المتاجرة بأرواح الناس؟؟ الاتستحق اسماء الحياة؟؟ رسالة الى كل طبيب في مستشفى حكومي عام.. هل تناسيتم هدفكم النبيل في مساعدة الناس للشفاء من الامراض بعد اذن الله .. الاتستحق اسماء الحياة..؟؟ رسالة الى كل من مر بالشارع الذي تقيم فيه اسماء.. ونظر الى غرفتهم الخشبية وابتسم .. الاتستحق اسماء الحياة؟؟

رسالة الى كل من دفع الملايين .. لشراء اشياء سخيفه .. كنظارة فنانة .. وغيرها الكثير.. الاتستحق اسماء الحياة ؟؟

رسالة الى البرواز المكسور..... الاتستحق اسماء الحياة؟؟ رسالة الى كل من يقرأ هذه القصه .. الاتستحق اسماء الحياة ؟؟

 رسالة الى الجميع : اسماء ماتت ؟؟ ولكن هناك الاف كأسماء.. اعطوهم الفرصة ليعيشوا حياة البشر؟؟

قصه منقوله من أحد المنتديات

----------


## ابن مصر

مناظرة بين قسيس ومسلم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قصة اسلام كل من كان بالكنيسة
رجل مسلم أسلم على يديه كل من كان في الكنيسة
هذه القصة حدثت في مدينة البصرة في العراق وبطلها يدعى أبو اليزيد وهي مذكورة في التاريخ ، وذكرها الشيخ الجليل عبد الحميد كشك رحمه الله حيث رأى أبا اليزيدفي منامه هاتفاً يقول له : قم وتوضأ واذهب الليلة إلى دير النصارى وسترى من آياتنا عجبا فذهب 

وهو العارف بالله ابواليزيد البسطاني عندما سمع الهاتف بعد صلاة الفجر توضأ ودخل الدير عليهم وعندما بدأ القسيس بالكلام قال لا أتكلم وبيننا رجل محمدي قالوا له وكيف عرفت ؟
قال : سيماهم في وجوههم .. فكأنهم طلبوا منه الخروج ولكنه قال : والله لا أخرج حتى يحكم الله بيني وبينكم
قال له البابا : سنسألك عدة أسئلة وإن لم تجبنا على سؤال واحد منها لن تخرج من هنا إلا محمولاً على أكتافنا
فوافق أبو اليزيد على ذلك وقال له اسئل ما شئت

قال القسيس 
ما هو الواحد الذي لا ثاني له ؟
وما هما الاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما ؟
ومن هم الثلاثة الذين لا رابع لهم ؟
ومن هم الأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم ؟
ومن هم الخمسة الذين لا سادس لهم ؟
ومن هم الستة الذين لا سابع لهم ؟
ومن هم السبعة الذين لا ثامن لهم ؟
ومن هم الثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم ؟
ومن هم التسعة الذين لا عاشر لهم ؟
وما هي العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة ؟
وما هم الاحد عشر أخا؟
وما هي المعجزة المكونة من اثنتى عشر شيئا؟
ومن هم الثلاثة عشر الذين لا رابع عشر لهم ؟
وما هي الاربع عشر شيئا اللتي كلمت الله عز وجل؟
وما هو الشيء الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه ؟
وما هو القبر الذي سار بصاحبه ؟
ومن هم الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة ؟
ومن هم اللذين صدقوا ودخلوا النار؟
وما هو الشيء الذي خلقة الله وأنكره ؟
وما هو الشيء الذي خلقة الله واستعظمه ؟
وما هي الأشياء التي خلقها الله بدون أب وأم ؟
وما هو تفسير : وَالذَّارِيَاتِ ذَرْواً (1) فَالْحَامِلَاتِ وِقْراً (2) فَالْجَارِيَاتِ يُسْراً (3) فَالْمُقَسِّمَاتِ أَمْراً (4) ؟
وما هي الشجرة التي لها اثنا عشر غصناً وفي كل غصن ثلاثين ورقة وفي كل ورقة خمس ثمرات ثلاث منها بالظل واثنان منها بالشمس

فأجاب عليه
الأول هو الله ( قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ )م

والاثنان اللذان لا ثالث لهما الليل والنهار ( وَجَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ آيَتَيْنِ )م

والثلاثة الذين لا رابع لهم أعذار موسى مع الخضر في إعطاب السفينة ، وقتل الغلام ، وإقامة الجدار

والأربعة الذين لا خامس لهم التوراة والإنجيل والزبور والقرآن الكريم

والخمسة الذين لا سادس لهم الصلوات المفروضة

والستة التي لا سابع لهم هي الأيام التي خلق الله تعالى بها الكون وقضاهن سبع سماوات في ستة ايام

فقال له البابا ولماذا قال في آخر الاية ( وَمَا مَسَّنَا مِن لُّغُوبٍ ) ؟م
فقال له : لأن اليهود قالوا أن الله تعب واستراح يوم السبت فنزلت الاية

أما السبعة التي لا ثامن لهم هي السبع سموات ( الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقاً مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ )م

والثمانية الذين لا تاسع لهم هم حملة عرش الرحمن (وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ )م

التسعة التي لا عاشر لها وهي معجزات سيدنا موسى عليه السلام .. فقال له البابا اذكرها !م
فأجاب أنها اليد والعصا والطمس والسنين والجراد والطوفان والقمل والضفادع والدم

أما العشرة التي تقبل الزيادة فهي الحسنات (مَن جَاء بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا )م

والأحد عشر الذين لا ثاني عشر لهم هم أخوة يوسف عليه السلام

أما المعجزة المكونة من 12 شيئاً فهي معجزة موسى عليه السلام ( وَإِذِ اسْتَسْقَى مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ فَقُلْنَا اضْرِب بِّعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْناً ً)م

أما الثلاثة عشرة الذين لا رابع عشر لهم هم إخوة يوسف عليه السلام وأمه وأبيه
أما الاربع عشر شيئاً التي كلمت الله فهي السماوات السبع والاراضين السبع ( فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ اِئْتِيَا طَوْعاً أَوْ كَرْهاً قَالَتَا أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ)م

وأما الذي يتنفس ولا روح فيه هو الصبح (وَالصُّبْحِ إِذَا تَنَفَّسَ )م

أما القبر الذي سار بصاحبه فهو الحوت الذي التقم سيدنا يونس عليه السلام
فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ

وأما الذين كذبوا ودخلوا الجنة فهم إخوة يوسف عليه السلام عندما قالوا لأبيهم : (قَالُواْ يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّا ذَهَبْنَا نَسْتَبِقُ وَتَرَكْنَا يُوسُفَ عِندَ مَتَاعِنَا فَأَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ ) وعندما انكشف كذبهم قال
أخوهم (قَالَ لاَ تَثْرَيبَ عَلَيْكُمُ ) وقال أبوهم يعقوب ( سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّيَ )م

أما اللذين صدقوا ودخلوا النار فقال له إقرأ قوله تعالى (وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النَّصَارَى عَلَىَ شَيْءٍ ) ، (وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ )م

وأما الشيئ الذي خلقه الله وأنكره فهو صوت الحمير (إِنَّ أَنكَرَ الْأَصْوَاتِ لَصَوْتُ الْحَمِيرِ )م

وأما الشيء الذي خلقه الله واستعظمه فهو كيد النساء (إِنَّ رَبِّي بِكَيْدِهِنَّ عَلِيمٌ)م ، (إِنَّ كَيْدَكُنَّ عَظِيمٌ )م

وأما الأشياءالتي خلقها الله وليس لها أب أو أم فهم آدم عليه السلام ، الملائكة الكرام ، ناقة صالح ، وكبش اسماعيل عليهم السلام

ثم قال له إني مجيبك على تفسير الايات قبل سؤال الشجرة
فمعنى ( وَالذَّارِيَاتِ ذَرْواً ) هي الرياح
أما ( فَالْحَامِلَاتِ وِقْراً ) فهي السحب التي تحمل الأمطار
وأما (فَالْجَارِيَاتِ يُسْراً ) فهي الفلك في البحر
أما (فَالْمُقَسِّمَاتِ أَمْراً ) فهي الملائكة المختصه بالارزاق والموت وكتابة السيئات والحسنات

وأما الشجرة التي بها اثنا عشر غصناً وفي كل غصن ثلاثين ورقة وفي كل ورقة خمس ثمرات ثلاث منها بالظل واثنان منها بالشمس
فالشجرة هي السنة
والأغصان هي الأشهر
والأوراق هي أيام الشهر
والثمرات الخمس هي الصلوات ، ثلاث منهن ليلاً واثنتان منهن في النهار

وهنا تعجب كل من كانوا في الكنيسة فقال له ابو اليزيد إني سوف أسألك سؤالا واحداً فأجبني إن إستطعت
فقال له البابا : اسأل ما شئت
فقال : ما هو مفتاح الجنة ؟
عندها ارتبك القسيس وتلعثم وتغيرت تعابير وجهة ولم يفلح في إخفاء رعبه ، وطلبوا منه الحاضرين بالكنيسة أن يرد عليه ولكنه رفض فقالوا له لقد سألته كل هذه الاسئلة وتعجز عن رد جواب واحد فقط

فقال إني أعرف الإجابة ولكني أخاف منكم فقالوا له نعطيك الأمان فأجاب عليه ، فقال القسيس الإجابة هي : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله

وهنا أسلم القسيس وكل من كان بالكنيسة ، فقد من الله تعالى عليهم وحفظهم
بالإسلام وعندما آمنوا بالله حولوا الدير إلى مسجد يذكر فيه اسم الله 


منقول 
ابن مصر

----------


## ابن مصر

قصة إغتيال المشد

في يوم الجمعة 13 يونيه عام 1980 وفى حجرة رقم 941 بفندق الميريديان بباريس عُثر على الدكتور يحيى المشد جثة هامدة مهشمة الرأس ودماؤه تغطي سجادة الحجرة.. وقد أغلق التحقيق الذي قامت به الشرطة الفرنسية على أن الفاعل مجهول!! هذا ما أدت إليه التحقيقات الرسمية التي لم تستطع أن تعلن الحقيقة التي يعرفها كل العالم العربي وهي أن الموساد وراء اغتيال المشد.. والحكاية تبدأ بعد حرب يونيه 1967
عندما توقف البرنامج النووي المصري تماما، ووجد كثير من العلماء والخبراء المصريين في هذا المجال أنفسهم مجمدين عن العمل الجاد، أو مواصلة الأبحاث في مجالهم، وبعد حرب 1973 وبسبب الظروف الاقتصادية لسنوات الاستعداد للحرب أعطيت الأولوية لإعادة بناء المصانع، ومشروعات البنية الأساسية، وتخفيف المعاناة عن جماهير الشعب المصري التي تحملت سنوات مرحلة الصمود وإعادة بناء القوات المسلحة من أجل الحرب، وبالتالي لم يحظ البرنامج النووي المصري في ذلك الوقت بالاهتمام الجاد والكافي الذي يعيد بعث الحياة من جديد في مشروعاته المجمدة. البداية في العراق في ذلك الوقت وبالتحديد في مطلع 1975 كان صدام حسين نائب الرئيس العراقي وقتها يملك طموحات كبيرة لامتلاك كافة أسباب القوة؛ فوقّع في 18 نوفمبر عام 1975 اتفاقاً مع فرنسا للتعاون النووي.. من هنا جاء عقد العمل للدكتور يحيى المشد العالم المصري والذي يعد من القلائل البارزين في مجال المشروعات النووية وقتها، ووافق المشد على العرض العراقي لتوافر الإمكانيات والأجهزة العلمية والإنفاق السخي على مشروعات البرنامج النووي العراقي. النشأة والتكوين والدكتور يحيى أمين المشد من مواليد عام 1932، قضى حياته في الإسكندرية، وتخرج في كلية الهندسة قسم كهرباء، جامعة الإسكندرية عام 1952، بُعث إلى الاتحاد السوفيتي؛ لدراسة هندسة المفاعلات النووية عام 1956، ثم أسند إليه القيام ببعض الأبحاث في قسم المفاعلات النووية بهيئة الطاقة النووية في مصر، وسافر إلى النرويج عامي 63 و1964 لعمل بعض الدراسات، ثم انضم بعد ذلك للعمل كأستاذ مساعد ثم كأستاذ بكلية الهندسة بجامعة الإسكندرية. وأشرف الدكتور المشد في فترة تدريسه بالكلية على أكثر من 30 رسالة دكتوراه، ونُشر باسمه خمسون بحثاً علميًّا، تركزت معظمها على تصميم المفاعلات النووية ومجال التحكم في المعاملات النووية، وكعادة الاغتيالات دائما ما تحاط بالتعتيم الإعلامي والسرية والشكوك المتعددة حول طريقة الاغتيال. ملابسات الاغتيال أول ما نسبوه للمشد أن الموساد استطاع اغتياله عن طريق مومس فرنسية، إلا أنه ثبت عدم صحة هذا الكلام؛ حيث إن "ماري كلود ماجال" أو "ماري إكسبريس" كشهرتها –الشاهدة الوحيدة- وهي امرأة ليل فرنسية كانت تريد أن تقضي معه سهرة ممتعة، أكدت في شهادتها أنه رفض تمامًا مجرد التحدث معها، وأنها ظلت تقف أمام غرفته لعله يغيّر رأيه؛ حتى سمعت ضجة بالحجرة.. ثم اغتيلت أيضاً هذه الشاهدة الوحيدة. كما تدافع عنه وبشدة زوجته "زنوبة علي الخشاني" حيث قالت: "يحيى كان رجلا محترما بكل معنى الكلمة، وأخلاقه لا يختلف عليها اثنان، ويحيى قبل أن يكون زوجي فهو ابن عمتي، تربينا سويًّا منذ الصغر؛ ولذلك أنا أعلم جيدًا أخلاقه، ولم يكن له في هذه "السكك" حتى إنه لم يكن يسهر خارج المنزل، إنما كان من عمله لمنزله والعكس…". وقيل أيضاً: إن هناك شخصاً ما استطاع الدخول إلى حجرته بالفندق وانتظره حتى يأتي، ثم قتله عن طريق ضربه على رأسه، وإذا كان بعض الصحفيين اليهود قد دافعوا عن الموساد قائلين: إن جهاز الموساد لا يستخدم مثل هذه الأساليب في القتل؛ فالرد دائماً يأتي: ولماذا لا يكون هذا الأسلوب اتُّبع لكي تبتعد الشبهات عن الموساد؟! ودليل ذلك أن المفاعل العراقي تم تفجيره بعد شهرين من مقتل المشد، والغريب أيضا والمثير للشكوك أن الفرنسيين صمّموا على أن يأتي المشد بنفسه ليتسلم شحنة اليورانيوم، رغم أن هذا عمل يقوم به أي مهندس عادي كما ذكر لهم في العراق بناء على رواية زوجته، إلا أنهم في العراق وثقوا فيه بعدما استطاع كشف أن شحنة اليورانيوم التي أرسلت من فرنسا غير مطابقة للمواصفات، وبالتالي أكدوا له أن سفره له أهمية كبرى. السياسة والصداقة الغريب أنه بعد رجوع أسرة المشد من العراق؛ قاموا بعمل جنازة للراحل، ولم يحضر الجنازة أي من المسئولين أو زملاؤه بكلية الهندسة إلا قلة معدودة.. حيث إن العلاقات المصرية العراقية وقتها لم تكن على ما يرام بعد توقيع اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، وأصبحت أسرة المشد الآتية من العراق لا تعرف ماذا تفعل بعد رحيل المشد، لولا المعاش الذي كانت تصرفه دولة العراق والذي صرف بناء على أوامر من صدام حسين مدى الحياة (رغم أنه توقف بعد حرب الخليج).. ومعاش ضئيل من الشئون الاجتماعية التي لم تراع وضع الأسرة أو وضع العالم الكبير. كما أن الإعلام المصري لم يسلط الضوء بما يكفي على قصة اغتيال المشد رغم أهميتها، ولعل توقيت هذه القصة وسط أحداث سياسية شاحنة جعلها أقل أهمية مقارنة بهذه الأحداث!! وبقي ملف المشد مقفولاً، وبقيت نتيجة التحريات أن الفاعل مجهول.. وأصبح المشد واحداً من سلسلة من علماء العرب المتميزين الذين تم تصفيتهم على يد الموساد..

ومازالت الإغتيالات للعلماء العرب مستمرة

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

ماشاء الله ياعماد ياابن مصر
قصص روعة روعة روعة ومشاركة في غاية الروعة والدسامة 
هي الحاجات الحلوة في المنتدى دايما مخفية كدة:D
فعلا عبرات وعظات 
سلمت يداك ايها المخلص المحب لوطنك وابناء وطنك حيث ان انتقاءك لهذه القصص ليس لها الا دافع واحد وهو ان نتقي الله
شكرا عماد
محيي

----------


## محمد البنيان

المبدع ابن مصر 
اكثر علنيا مما لانعرف لو سمحت 
فانت دورك واضح وبارز
 ومشكور سلفا 
على
 القصة والمعلومه الجديدة بالنسبة لي 

.   .   .   .
اضافة ان سمح استاذي عماد
ومازال البحث عليهم جاري



من محب لك

----------


## ابن مصر

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
اهلاا بابن السعودية الغالية

----------


## ابن مصر

اخي العزيز-محيي الدين
اسف لك اخي واللة ما شوفت 
مشارتك الجميلة دي
اعتذر لك 
واشكرك علي ردك الجميل  كالعادة
ومرورك اللطيف وتسلم 
تحياتي لك اخي في اللة 
ابن مصر

----------

